# [Living Pathfinder] Little Rock of Horrors



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2010)

DM: GlassEye
Judge: Aldern Foxglove

Start Date: Dec. 08, 2010
Finish Date: Feb. 01, 2011
Play time: 56 days

Players:
Pari (Mowgli) & Tagaiwi
Time XP/GP (12/08/2010 - 02/01/2011; 56 days): 616 TXP, 616 TGP
Encounter 1: 027 xp
Encounter 2: 188 xp
Encounter 3: 200 xp
Encounter 4: 300 xp
Encounter 5: 200 xp
TOTAL XP: 1,531

Garnet Sharnhearth (mfloyd3)
Time XP/GP (12/08/2010 - 02/01/2011; 56 days): 392 TXP, 336 TGP
Encounter 1: 027 xp
Encounter 2: 188 xp
Encounter 3: 200 xp
Encounter 4: 300 xp
Encounter 5: 200 xp
TOTAL XP: 1,307

Ashleigh (vl.arandur)
Time XP/GP (12/08/2010 - 01/03/2011) (27 days): 189 XP & 162 GP
Encounter 1: 027 xp
Encounter 2: 188 xp
Treasure share: 294 GP

Heinrick Schreiberson (Scott De War)
Time XP/GP (12/08/2010 - 02/01/2011; 56 days): 392 TXP, 336 TGP
Encounter 1: 027 xp
Encounter 2: 188 xp
Encounter 3: 200 xp
Encounter 4: 300 xp
Encounter 5: 200 xp
TOTAL XP: 1,307

Mariah (Lord Camulus)
Time XP/GP (12/08/2010 - 02/01/2011; 56 days): 392 TXP, 336 TGP
Encounter 1: 027 xp
Encounter 2: 188 xp
Encounter 3: 200 xp
Encounter 4: 300 xp
Encounter 5: 200 xp
TOTAL XP: 1,307

Experience Rewards:
1: On the Landing (CR 1/3 skill encounter): 135 xp (and a job)
2: Mutated merfolk (CR 3): 940 xp
3: Young assassin vine (CR 3): 800 xp
4: Vegepygmis (CR 4): 1200 xp
5: Vargouille + zombie (CR 3): 800 xp

Treasure Rewards:
Gold plate: payment for the job, worth 1000 gp
Seed pearls: worth 1330 gp
_Goodberry_ fruit (x5) one used; one partially used (50 gp each)
_Cure Light Wounds_ fruit (x3) one used (50 gp each)
_Cure Moderate Wounds_ fruit (x1) used
Ioun Torch (75 gp) that glows with flickering, greenish fire.
Tanglefoot bags (x4; 200 gp) one used by vegepygmy
MW Rosewood Armor (small) (x3; 600 gp)
MW Longspear (small) (x3; 465 gp)
Bracers of Armor +1 (1,000 gp)
Three spells: Endure Elements, Touch of the Sea, & Elemental Touch (200 gp)
Total Treasure value 5,570 gp minus the used bits (450 gp) = 5,120.
Individual share for the first two encounters = 294 gold
Individual share for the remaining encounters = 912 gold, 5 silver
TOTAL ENCOUNTER GOLD: 1,205 gold, 5 silver

Setting info:
Roccino, a rocky isle with a lighthouse approximately 200 miles NW of Venza.
Giocco Lanterna, the lighthouse keeper's son.

RECRUITING
I'm looking for four characters of 1st or 2nd level to go on a short adventure.  Just as a warning, it's pretty linear and features a fair amount of combat.  If that's not to your liking then you should probably wait for the next adventure.

[sblock=Adventure Rules]


In combat you must post your action within 24 hours of your turn coming up.  If 24 hours pass then you are considered to be delaying and will be moved down the initiative order, this may happen multiple times. However, it will be relaxed slightly over the holiday period.

You may post actions out of initiative order if you are reasonably sure nothing up before your turn will effect your actions, your actions will still take place on your initiative count.  If your actions are invalidated you will be expected to post a new set.

If you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM he reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2010)

As you push out onto the seaward landing you see a small crowd has already gathered and mill about making catcalls.  Tall, wooden poles, some few topped with a fanciful sea-horse, line the edge of the landing and provide mooring for Venza's ubiquitous gondolas, several of which are tied up here.  Their gondoliers, normally idly chatting as they wait for fare, cluster together and mutter darkly as they watch a boy struggle to keep control of his plank longboat, a far cry from the sleek gondolas used in the city.  A brisk breeze is blowing in from the bay making the water choppy and giving the boy a difficult time of maneuvering the longboat.  He’s managing poorly and his heavy craft menaces a large, ornately carved gondola manned by three halflings.

The three Halflings are clearly experienced canal-men: they all three easily stand balanced in their gondola.  One is cursing and keeping their gondola from crashing into the stone of the Dunn Wright's landing; the second is yelling: "Back yerself off, mudfoot!" and using his oar to fend off the longboat; and the third, wearing a long red feather tucked into his hat, is wielding his oar like a longspear and jabbing with it towards the startled and struggling boy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2010)

Pari heads out of the Dunn Wright and toward the ruckus, but runs up against the impenetrable crowd before he's able to make out what's going on. A sharp command to the great tiger at his side elicits a rumbling growl that quickly gets their attention. There's some pushing and shoving, but a way is quickly cleared for the gnome and his menacing friend.

Taking in the situation with a glance, Pari's sympathies are quickly aligned with the lad getting the short end of the stick. "Easy there, men! You're adept enough you can make a little room and help the lad in . . . poor fella looks terrified! Let 'im in, I said!"

[sblock=OOC]Pari Kalikasan (and Tagaiwi) reporting for duty![/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 8, 2010)

"Aye!" calls a red-haired Dwarven woman, pushing her way out of the crowd.  A shield and a large axe are strapped across her back, but she has not drawn a weapon.  "Let the lad land and get his breath.  He can move after that if he don't belong here."

OOC: Garnet Sharnheath, reporting for duty!


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 8, 2010)

A third woman, dark-haired and amber-eyed, holding a glass half-full of water and girded with a bandoleer full of dangerous-looking vials, pushes her way out of the crowd, but all she can think of to say after her miniature episode in the tavern is a soft "Meow", which cannot be heard well over the crowd's noise and is not particularly helpful, regardless. She instead effects a heroic-looking pose, hoping to back up the temerity of her sudden compatriots' previous words by her stance alone. Her thoughts are drawn to the wood of the boats, and how easily this problem would be solved by just a little fire... but alas, the witnesses and the legal trouble. So she watches.

[sblock="OOC"]Ashleigh reporting for... well, for something, probably.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2010)

Tagaiwi's growl combined with a menacing display of fangs does wonders to clear a path for Pari right up to the edge of the landing which Garnet and Ashleigh can quickly take advantage of as well.  The halfling fending their gondola off from the landing is closest to them and he turns to give Pari and Garnet a dirty look which quickly turns to a wary scowl as he catches sight of the young tiger.  "Mind yer own business, hedgehog!"  The other two ignore those on the landing and continue to push the lad and his vessel away with a bit more vehemence than seems necessary.  The halflings are clearly going to require a bit more persuasion to turn them from their present course.

Some of the clustered gondoliers turn their dark looks upon Pari and Garnet and a couple can be heard muttering amongst themselves.  Ashleigh despite her suitably heroic pose seems to earn a look of revulsion from one of the gondoliers and he takes a step away distancing himself both from Ashleigh and the other gondoliers.

[sblock=OOC]Lets get initiative (just in case) and any skill checks and actions you all choose to take.  I'm not going to get more specific than that because it's your choice how you handle the scene.

Map created with BattleMap'r and tokens from Devins Tokens[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Garnet looks disgustedly at halflings, then up and down the landing, looking for an opening.

OOC:  Is there anywhere else the ship could tie off?  Garnet has rope in her pack.  Could she move up the landing, toss the rope to the young man, and haul the boat up against the posts off to the side?  Then they could find some kind of gangplank to cover the last 5 feet of water?


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 8, 2010)

Ashleigh sighs softly, saddened by the senseless name-calling. She didn't think that Pari looked like a hedgehog at all. Nonetheless, it seemed that the situation was not going to be resolved by shouting orders. Perhaps shouting threats would work a mite better. She stepped forward a bit and unclasped one of the bombs from her bandoleer, calling out: "You have two choices, really. Either you let the boy pass, or you discover what this will do to your precious boat."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2010)

Heinrick gets to the spot north of Asleigh and gazes at the scene.  . . . 

ooc: Did I see a requirment of at least one approval on a character?


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 9, 2010)

Mariah sits quietly in the center of the bar separate from the conversations and clammier of the tavern. Her drink nothing more than a sweetened herbal tea still steaming in a chipped clay cup is a bit too hot for her to drink at the moment so she has resigned herself to a brief moment of calming meditation. Three days on the road can be exhausting.

Her meditation is broken by the sounds of foul language and sharp name calling outside near the dock. Sensing the possibility of violence she calmly stands up, pushes in her chair and walks out of the Dunn Wright tavern leaving her tea to cool some more.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2010)

Pari's nut-brown face pales as the halfling hurls his insult, but the priest of Kavan takes a deep breath and works to calm himself. Making sure to keep his tone reasonable, he tries once more. "Look, _I_ can see the lad's hopeless with a boat . . . he plainly has no business being on the water. So let us do what we can to get him, poor mudfoot that he is, out of your domain and onto good solid land where he belongs." He looks around at his allies - those who seem to have the same outlook about the situation as he does - and absently catches the string of his beltpouch with a finger, causing the coin inside to jingle. "My friends and I will see him out of your way, and we can all go happily about our business."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 9, 2010)

See in the boy in distress in the water and the three halflings badgering him about his lack of aquabatics Mariah gracefully walks over to the water to render assistance just in time to hear the gnome's words of relief toward the wet lad in the water.  She calls out to the gondoliers with her soothing voice unveiling her head from her cloak. Her long glistening platinum blond hair flows angelically in the cool air.
"Greetings  fair travelers what seems to be the trouble? Is this young lad bothering you my good sirs.?Perhaps if we helped him out together we can prevent your boat from turning over."
  Though she despises vanity and sees herself as more than just a pretty face Mariah has used her charm in the past to defuse situations such as this back home and has learned that as long as she stays calm and collected men are more likely to forget their troubles around her.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2010)

Garnet looks to either side of the landing: there are plenty of mooring poles where the boy can tie up his longboat but they are narrowly spaced, designed for the sleeker canal-craft rather than a wider, more seaworthy craft like this boy’s longboat.  Despite that, her plan of pulling the longboat off to the side of the landing seems very feasible, so long as she (or someone else) can get the halflings to lay off their harassment of the boy long enough to accomplish it.  And not far down the walkway she sees a length of wood that would serve as a makeshift gangplank.

Heinrich exits the inn and is moving towards an open spot just to the side of a young, wiry woman when she conveniently (for Heinrich anyway) takes a step forward clearing the path for him.  He steps into his spot just as the young woman threatens the halfling gondoliers with some sort of vial or flask; he can't quite tell what she holds.

Ashleigh's threat doesn't have the impact she might have hoped for; the closest halfling snorts obviously not worried, the other two don't seem to even notice.  The cluster of gondoliers off to the side murmur amongst themselves and Ashleigh can catch snatches of their whispered words, "…izzat an oyster?"  His companion snickers.  Not quite the desired effect but a particular thought comes to Ashleigh: amused men don't generally start brawls.

Pari catches the halfling man's reluctant attention and it's clear he's more swayed by the clear implication that Pari isn't acting alone than by his words.  And the jingle of coin seems to make him all the more receptive to what Pari wants.

The halfling is on the verge of making a slightly less hostile response to Pari when the unearthly beauty, Mariah, steps out of the crowd and intercedes.  He grumbles, "Trouble is, he's not supposed to have that thing here.  Barely got's it under control and that brute could tear the side out of these crafts.  These're _heirlooms_, they are!"  As Mariah continues to ply the halfling with placating words it is clear she's winning him over.  He calls out to the leader and loudest of the three.  "Yo, Mossimo, leave off trying to bean that fellow and nudge his boat over to the side, there.  Let 'im get his business done.  We could use a drink, don't ya think?”  He winks at Pari.

The halfling, Mossimo, seems surprised that the other is giving him orders but when he takes in the crowd on the landing he helps the second halfling push the boy's boat over to the mooring posts.

The boy seems a little less unsteady now that he doesn’t have to worry about getting clobbered by an oar and he manages to tie off the longboat.  It _is_ moored at a right angle from the posts and blocks off several slips causing a few of the gonoliers to sigh from the persecution but the lad doesn't seem to worry about that.  He does seem in a hurry to get ashore and he grabs an old canvas sack that's wrapped around some obviously heavy object.  He stands near the edge of his craft and sizes up the distance as if he can't wait for Garnet's gangplank and has to jump to shore _right now_.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2010)

"Alright, alright lad, quit your gawkin' and come ashore. There you go, boys, don't spend it all in one place!" He flips each of the halflings a silver piece after extending the gangplank for the boy and his bag.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 9, 2010)

"Steady, lad," Garnet tells him, laying the length of wood to span the space between the boy's craft and the shore.  She keeps a foot on it to steady it as he comes ashore.  "Whatever it is, you'll get it ashore faster if you skip the swim."


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 9, 2010)

A lesser woman might have been perturbed by her words' lack of impact, but not Ashleigh. Though her back-mind was disappointed that she wouldn't yet be lighting anything on fire, in truth she was relieved that it hadn't come to that. There were a lot of people to consider, and she was a better strategist when she didn't have to think so much as throw things. Nonetheless, she stood aside and let those who were faster at posting - I mean moving - than her help the boy ashore, staying near for curiosity's sake. The lilting melody in her head seemed to echo the boy's relief, which was nice; it was annoying when her inner music contrasted with the mood of the world around her. She placed the vial back in her bag, and avoided eye contact with anyone - as was her wont - focusing instead on the item the boy struggled to carry ashore.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2010)

The halflings take their coin with an abrupt change of mood, now seeming all cheery and eager to settle the matter and slip inside the Dunn Wright for a shot of something smooth and smokey.  The lingering crowd slowly breaks apart mumbling with a minor amount of discontent that they didn't get to see their brawl.

The boy fairly dances in his boat with his eagerness and the plank is barely down before he is scuttling across it.  He looks to be fairly common for a boy on the verge of manhood.  He's dressed plainly but well and he's a bit windblown but that's to be expected.  As he steps up on the walkway he bursts into a torrent of speech: "You with the army?  'Cause I need to hire the army to get rid of those little men my da's gone an' he left me to take care of things I done it before but this time I done something wrong and the light's out and the little men won't let me get back in an' my da's gonna kill me when he gets back 'cause this never shoulda happened and if you can fight 'em off then I'd be grateful and I'm not asking you to work for free.  I got's gold."  He awkwardly maneuvers the object in the sack around until he can peel open the canvas and reveal the edge of a thick slab, perhaps a platter or large plate, of what looks to be solid gold.


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 9, 2010)

It is amazing what a flash of gold can do to one's thoughts, acting as both a lubricant and a focus. _With a bit of extra coin, maybe I could finish the research on that water-resistant flame I've been studying_, was one of the several thoughts that flew by Ashleigh's mind half a moment before she stepped forward. "Army's not worth much in these parts, kid. But tell you what, I've got enough firepower on me to wipe out three armies. If you need help, I'm your woman."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 9, 2010)

"Thank you three very much my good sirs." Mariah smiles kindly at the men and moves to the young lad and the others helping him.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 9, 2010)

Catching a glimpse of the glittering item in the boy's arms and hearing that he is in need of more aid than just boating lessons she becomes intrigued and moves in closely. An item like that would be worth a lot of coin and could attract unwanted attention. "You know young man it's probably best if you keep that wrapped up tightly around these parts." Mariah glances about cautiously.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Garnet stares for a moment at the slab of gold, the quickly throws the canvas back over it.  "Put that away, fool!"  She hisses, looking to see if any unsavory types have taken an interest.

Seeing none, she returns her attention to the youth.  "Now, try it again slowly," instructs the Dwarf.  "What little men?  And what light?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2010)

Pari watches the halflings disappear into the Dunn Wright before turning to the small group surrounding the lad. He scratches Tagaiwi absently along the jawline as he takes in the scene, then speaks up.

"Lad, I think it likely that we could be of help to you, but we'll need better information." He then turns to the others present. "We've not made each others' acquaintance yet, I think. I'm Pari Kalikasan, priest of Kavan. This overgrown alleycat is Tagaiwi."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 10, 2010)

"Blessings to you Pari i am Mariah oracle to the goddess Erwahai Queen of Wisdom and Defender of Justice." The aasimar's tome is full of reverence as she speaks Erwahai's name.
Just then Mariah remembers her tea that must be cool enough to enjoy by now and the very though of the soothing herbs and warm sweet honey gave her hope for the return back to her table or at least to her cup.


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 10, 2010)

Ashleigh is startled out of her reverie by the obligatory introduction scene, and she smiles vaguely as she pipes up. "Meo - I mean, I'm Ashleigh. Just Ashleigh. That's me." She goes back to fingering her bandoleer and staring at Tagaiwi, knowing that she'll forget everyone's names soon anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2010)

Heinrich starts to cast mage hand to steady the boat but is jostled around in the crowd, causing him to fail his spell. Just when he is abole to get it cast the gangplank is set and so he helps the boy by steadieing the plank with his spell.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2010)

The boy pales and looks quickly around but other than the five who came to his assistance there isn't anyone close enough to have noticed the flash of gold and he fumblingly covers it up.  He takes a deep breath and makes an awkward attempt at a bow.

"My name is Giocco Lanterna.  My father is the lighthouse keeper on the isle of Roccino but he's away and left me in charge."  Giocco shuffles and stares at his feet.  "I also want to be a wizard.  I got a book and everything and I went up by the light to practice.  You can see for miles."  Giocco smiles when he describes the lighthouse; he clearly loves it.

"Something went wrong and I summoned something.  Little men with skin like bark and hair like vines.  They weren't very friendly and the spell was going crazy and it ate the light.  I gotta get rid of those little men and re-light the light before some ship comes by and hits the rocks.  Can you help me?"


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 11, 2010)

Ashleigh sighed internally, reluctantly acquiescing to her sense of duty and focusing on the situation at hand. "If you're the son of a lighthouse keeper, why don't you know how to handle a boat?" she asked, her annoyance flaring up for just a moment - but then it was gone, and she smiled a little. _Summoners... what can you do?_ "Yeah, we can help, kid. I always wanted to see the Isle of Roccino, anyway. Nice seafaring vacation ought to do some good."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 11, 2010)

Surprised at the tiefling's eagerness, Ashleigh's willingness to help only reinforces Mariah's faith that all creatures, even those of blood, others than her self might consider tainted, are able to choose their own destiny; favoring right over wrong, mercy over condemnation. With a silent sigh of gratitude to the goddess for allowing her to witness this miracle, Mariah focuses her attention on the young man. Her distaste for anything resembling the infernal agents of darkness fills her with the desire to scold the youth for dabbling with forces he can not yet comprehend but she says a short prayer in her mind for guidance and feels impressed to take a more encouraging course. "A mistake was made indeed my little friend but there is no shame in seeking help from others, in fact that is a very responsible thing to do. You can count me in, we will send these infernal beasts back to the hell from whence they came, i would only ask that you tell your father of this ordeal after we have done so and he has returned, you may be surprised by his reaction. Especially if you were capable of summoning such a great number of these creatures you describe; it may be raw and untrained but you obviously have great potential... that is if you seek out the proper training. mind you" She puts her hand on the boy's shoulder an smiles at him to calm his nerves a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

*Snort* Heinrich's outburst of mirth is quickly gatherd back to himself.

"I haf been in your shoes, lad. Just a bit more . .  mmmm . . ." 

His gaze looks afar for a split second but he returns to the boy. "I vill hep."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 12, 2010)

Garnet watches the stunningly beautiful Aasimar woman attempt to calm the boy, then turns her attention to the lad's craft.  Eyeing the longboat dubiously, she asks, "Exactly where is this island, then?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2010)

Pari watches Garnet looking at the boat, then looks to Tagaiwi, then back to the boat. "And do we have a, um, safer way of getting there than on your little raft? Tagaiwi and I don't mind a _little_ swimming, but we like to pick and choose our times."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2010)

Giocco bristles in brief indignation at Ashleigh's comments but is once again soothed by Mariah and preens under the influence of her compliments.  "It's a _longboat_ not a raft.  And I _can_ handle a boat just this one's a bit big for me.  It's safe enough unless we get in a storm but if that happens we can just go ashore somewhere and it's big enough for all of us and your cat."  He peers at Tagaiwi with more than a little awe.  "Is that a Teshali war-cat?"

Some hint of disapproval or impatience in his audience jolts Giocco back on subject.  "We _could_ go along the coast but it's rocky and it would probably take longer and then we would need to get a boat to get us out to the island.  _Oh!_"  He turns to Garnet to answer her specific question.  "Roccino is outside the bay around the headland to the north where it's pretty rocky; that's why there's a lighthouse there.  So do we have a deal?  Do we need a contract or shake hands or something?  I'm not exactly sure how this works since I've never hired an army before."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 12, 2010)

Garnet looks once again at the boat, and then at the earnest, pleading expression on the boy's face.  "Aye," she says finally, extending her hand.  "The name's Garnet Sharnhearth, and for a share o' your gold, I'll go with ye."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 12, 2010)

"I for one have sufficient for my needs as far as temporal wealth however as the oracle of the Holy Queen donations are most welcome to further the cause of justice." Mariah knowing that nothing happens by chance ponders the other blessings that could come from such a companionship. A tiefling alchemist, a gnome druid, a dwarfish fighter, and caster. Thinking about the prospect of adventure begins to excite her.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

(OOC) still no approvals as of yet, so not sure if I can play this game.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 12, 2010)

OOC: It's ok im sure he is just bzy it is the holiday season. My character is still in need of approval as well but as long as no one cheated im sure it will be fine


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]As long as you get approvals by the end of the adventure it's all ok.  Don't fret it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

(ooc)As long as I get my Lute loot I will be fine. Friedrich is now going to join.

The young human says in a thick accent of the baronies, "I vood be honored to help"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> "Is that a Teshali war-cat?"




The Gnome smiles at the lad's earnest question. "Tagaiwi is a tiger, though far from ordinary. He's also my friend. If you believe yourself capable of handling your longboat well enough not to drop us in the drink, we'll go along as well to help you with your problem."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

Frieric's eyebrow raises at the boys statement of confidence


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=Scott DeWar/ Lord Camulus][MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], I looked at Heinrich again and put an entry in the Character Submissions thread for you. Still need some sort of background. Also, sorry but I'll need you to go ahead and choose his starting languages before I can approve him.

[MENTION=100287]Lord_camulus[/MENTION], unless I'm missing something you've chosen one too many 0 and 1st level spells for Mariah. I'll add my approval to Aldern Foxglove's and change her status as soon as you correct that.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming. [/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 13, 2010)

Ashleigh smiles aloof and nods at the conversation. "Yeah, we can help with that. Let's get going, yeah? Out on the open sea again; 's been a while." She carefully closes some of the pouches on her bandoleer against the threat of wetness, and clambers aboard the longboat without waiting for an invitation.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Garnet watches the alchemist board, then turns back to the boat's pilot.  "You feeling up to the trip now, lad?"  She asks,  "Or should we get a meal and a cup of ale in you first?"

OOC:  Assuming it's early enough and the description sounds close enough that they don't have to wait for morning.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 13, 2010)

Hurrying quickly so as to not keep the others waiting long Mariah adorns her cloak and rushes back into the bustling tavern to check on her tea. To her surprise when she makes it back to the table she was sitting at she found that her herbal brew was gone. Saddened a bit the hooded aasimar walks out through the door to where her new associates still stood considering the task that they had committed to and their new adolescent employer. "My apologies friends i was merely checking on my tea i had left on the table, but alas the bar made must have taken it thinking the cup to be without a patron." The platinum haired woman pauses for a moment to reflect on her loss. "Are we decided then on by what means we shall venture to the island. This young mans boat would seem the most feasible and I am sure that we can help him man the craft if he requires assistance."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2010)

Giocco grins at the five.  "Thank you so much!  We'll need some provisions but don't worry 'cause I'll buy them it's only fair since you're working for me now."  With that he darts inside the Dunn Wright but returns a few minutes later with a bulging sack which he tosses into the longboat.  "If you're ready we can go now if'n not then we can wait but it shouldn't be _too_ long.  It's the ships you know they can't wait for the light."

When everyone is ready to leave (if you have something you need to take care of beforehand we can do so): With a little help it doesn't take long to row away from the mooring posts.  Once away Giocco sets a small mast and they tack away from the city.  The longboat is big enough for them all but maneuvering the sail without beaning someone in the head is awkward at times.

The trip is longer than anticipated.  Giocco handles the craft fairly well from sunup to near sunset when you all look for a place ashore to make camp.  The longboat is just too small to sleep comfortably in.  Sometime you find a small fishing village, sometimes not and you camp rough.  Finally, after ten days you round the headland and can see the lighthouse and the isle, little more than a pile of rocks, of Roccino.  You would expect Giocco to be happy or excited at the sight of his home but he perches on the gunwhale and cranes his head for a good look scowling at the lighthouse.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

As the destination comes in sight, Pari does his best to stretch and work the kinks out. In spite of his small size, even he's found the journey uncomfortable.

"Well, I certainly feel much closer to all of you now. An unanticipated benefit of journeying by boat, I suppose." He notices Giocco's look of concentration. "Something the matter, lad?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2010)

Giocco's brows knit together into a scowl.  "It's right strange 'cause we've never had ivy growing on the Roccino 'house and what is this?"  He turns his attention to the water, grabs an oar and jabs it at a mass of seaweed floating nearby.  "Waters 'round here has _always_ been clear."  He levers up a leafy mass to demonstrate the counter to his point.

[sblock=OOC]Please post and attach a Perception check and Initiative roll (just in case, of course!).[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Garnet steps out of the boat, her pleasure to be on solid ground not sufficient to drive the scowl from her face.  True, she had only been seasick the first two days of the voyage.  But this was the longest sea voyage of her life, aboard the smallest vessel.  While not overtly hostile to those around her, she had not been a ray of sunshine either.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 14, 2010)

"I for one have gained a new found love for the sea, that is of course as long as I am admiring it from a distance." Taking in a deep breath of relief to now be back on dry land Mariah cautiously gases at the scene wary of any creatures that match the young lads description as well as anything else out of the ordinary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2010)

When they land on twhe beach Heinrich addresses the distressed future wizard.

"i recall you saying  'Something went wrong and I summoned something. Little men with skin like bark and hair like vines. They weren't very friendly and the spell was going crazy and it ate the light.'  What spell were you casting lad? and can you be more detailed about these little men?"
perception and initiative


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2010)

Tagaiwi, eager to be off the rocking boat, ignores Pari's command to stay and leaps out into the surf and makes his way ashore ahead of the others.

Pari waits for shallower water, but isn't shy about getting his feet wet either.


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 15, 2010)

Ashleigh fairly leapt out of the boat; she'd been eager to start the voyage at the beginning, and now that she was fully acquainted with the sea, she was just as eager to get out of the overly cramped boat. Staying quiet through the post-landing jabber, she scans the isle, her scowl matching Giocco's in ferocity, if not confusion.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2010)

*Surprise Round*

The boat, filled to near overflowing with people who are eager to leave its confines, is barely to the shore when they all start leaping into the water at the edge of the rocky strand at one of the few places that looks like a boat is able to put to shore.  Giocco grabs a rope and loops it around an outcropping of rock.  "I don't know _what_ they were," he says in response to Heinrich questions.  "Just they wasn't what I was trying to summon all I wanted was a big bug, you know?  The practice woulda done me good but I don't know what went wrong."

As the boy speaks Mariah's attention is caught by a glow at the top of the lighthouse.  The boy wasn't _entirely_ accurate in his statement that the light was out.  There is a light but it is a dim, sickly green and certainly not the bright golden light that one would expect.

Ashleigh's attention is likewise drawn by an oddity.  There is some sort of humanoid figure at the base of the lighthouse.  Its body is broken and lies dead but a long smear indicates that it might have still been alive after it fell and was trying to crawl for help or... to the sea?  As she looks closer she sees that the body is partially covered by patches of kelp.

Because their attention is diverted by those things Mariah and Ashleigh don't see what the other three see:
As Giocco picks his way over rocks and past a kelp-choked pool to tie up the boat a pale, green-skinned creature rises up from the pool.  Its torso is humanoid but a pale, chalky green in color that darkens as it descends to a mass of leafy kelp, strands of which spread around it in the pool.  Its arms are thick stems of kelp and it appears to be preparing to lash out at the unaware boy.

[sblock=Combat]
Note: this is a surprise round.  Mariah & Ashleigh cannot act (you can still post for them if you want; just not combat actions).  The others can take a single standard action.  Garnet goes before the kelp creature.  Heinrich and Pari (and Tagaiwi) can act after the kelp creature's action.  As soon as I get Garnet's action I'll post the kelp creature's action.  As long as you can act in a round you don't have to post in initiative order but actions will be resolved in initiative order.  Hopefully this will enable combats to move along a little quicker than normal in pbp.  Because of the small area everyone is within 20 feet of the creature but some movement will be required for any of you to engage it in melee.

Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            21  12   none/none
Kelpfolk           ?   ?   none/none
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12   6   none/none
Mariah            20   8   none/none
Pari              17  22   none/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2010)

[sblock=GlassEye]No action yet - still trying to decide a couple of things.

I did want to note that Pari will cast _Resistance_ every couple of minutes on himself so that it will always be active. Might as well take advantage of that unlimited usage, and it doesn't do any good if he waits until after he's been frightened/trapped/etc.

I understand he does _not_ have it active at this point, since I didn't previously state it. He'll start after this combat.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

> r rocks and past a kelp-choked pool to tie up the boat a pale, green-skinned creature rises up from the pool. Its torso is humanoid but a pale, chalky green in color that darkens as it descends to a mass of leafy kelp, strands of which spread around it in the pool. Its arms are thick stems of kelp and it appears to be preparing to lash out at the unaware boy.




The stone of the beach jogs some memory of Garnet's girlhood.  Things would rise from the brackish water that pooled in the mine, and some part of her mind draws her eyes to the shadowy tidepool.  The leafy creature that rises from the pool is far less a surprise than it should have been.

"Get back, fool!"  She yells, running forward and drawing the oversized axe from her back.  She screams a Dwarven warcry and tries to position herself between the creature and the boy, brandishing the enormous blade.

OOC:  Not sure about the layout, but trying to interpose, or at least threaten the creature enough to have it strike out at Garnet.  Unfortunately, charge is a full-round action so it's out for the surprise round.


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 16, 2010)

Ashleigh let out a little squeak of despair as she saw the dead body and the blood and the... the k-kelp..... and she quickly retreated to the back of her mind, letting her backmind surge forward and fill her body with a cold, happy rage. _Time to burn,_ her new self thought as she grinned, turning in place to examine the battlefield behind her.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 17, 2010)

Mariah has always been attracted to the color green. Probably because that is the color of her mother's eyes. 

                                         (Girlish flashback)

It was a wonderful spring morning just like many that the young girl had experienced in previous years, except this one had on defining difference. Mariah was getting a new baby sister. For what seemed like hours she had waited with her father in the dining hall waiting for any news of the birth. Mariah was getting impatient however for years her eight year old brother had tormented an teased her to no end, now with a new baby her brother might split some of his attention between the two.
 "Roo." her father called to her with a calming chuckle. Roo was a pet name he gave to her after he found her talking to a rooster telling the foul to stop bugging the hens. "You have to calm down my child or you will faint from exhaustion." But she couldn't calm down she was going to have a little sister or at least that is what a local fortune teller told her and for a six year old a baby changes a lot."
 Just then the midwives came into the room motioning for Mariah's father to come in...

The memory triggered by the pale green light quickly fades as Mariah is pushed out of the way by a pair of strong dwarven arms and nearly knocked off the longboat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2010)

The movement of his companions around him draws Pari's attention. Reflex takes over and the Gnome quickly calls a ball of fire to hand, tossing it quickly at the strange kelp creature.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Produce Flame, thrown at the creature.

To Hit, Damage (1d20+3=17, 1d6+2=3)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2010)

*Surprise Round*

Giocco jumps in surpise and drops the rope as Garnet yells and throws herself forward to protect him.  When he sees the kelp creature he scrambles away but loses his footing on the slippery rocks and doesn't make it very far.

The creature whips around towards Garnet in a wet rustling of leaves and the twined strands that form its arms lash out slapping against the dwarfs armor but not striking anywhere that could do any damage.

Fire flies from Pari's hand to strike the creature with a sizzle of damp leaves and a rising whisp of steam.  The creature shrieks in pain and tilts its head back and releases a shrill, ululating cry.
[size=+1]"Ulu-lu-lu-lu-lu!"[/size]​
[sblock=Combat]
Heinrich's action will finish out the surprise round (when we get it).  Garnet's action will begin Round One.

Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            21  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk[/color]         <18   [color=yellow]7[/color]   none/none
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12   6   none/none
Mariah            20   8   none/none
Pari              17  22   none/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=Produce Flame]Technically Produce Flame requires a standard action to cast and a standard action to throw - so you cannot actually hurl it until the turn after you cast it.  The effect of the spell is a flame in the palm of your hand as opposed to a ray, etc.

I've always thought it a rather obnoxious rule, and I would be fine with house ruling it, but Produce Flame is a worthwhile spell even with the rules as written especially when you have a few levels behind you.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

OOC:  Garnet's current AC should be 20, not 21, as her shield is still across her back.  It didn't affect the Kelp's attack, though.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Note: I added a few adventure rules in the first post (I liked what Aldern Foxglove came up with for his new group).  Essentially, you can post outside of initiative order if you wish but I will still resolve it based on initiative order.  So, for example, mfloyd3 could go ahead and post his action for Garnet even though Scott hasn't yet posted Heinrich's action.  This, theoretically, could pare the time to complete one round of combat from five days of real time to one day.  Big improvement, imo.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mowgli]I'm ok with leaving Pari's action with Produce Flame as it is this time and going from here on out with the rule as Aldern stated.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ooh, I _like_ that! It's kind of more realistic, anyway; six seconds isn't enough time to adequately react to everything _else_ that's happening in that same six seconds.[/sblock]

Ashleigh turns toward the sound of combat and lets out a low, soft growl as she roughly calculates the distance to the kelp monster. She curses softly under her breath as she realizes that her companions are too close to the thing for her to use her bombs effectively, and so she scans the surroundings for another target as she takes one out of her bandolier, willing to bet that the ululating cry of the beast would bring yet more to the party.

[sblock=Readied Action]She readies an attack against seeing another combatant emerge; if one does emerge, she attacks it if it comes within 60 feet of her, attacking the closest one if multiples arrive.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Garnet grunts with effort as she swings her axe with both hands at the kelp monster before her.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 17, 2010)

Never mind then...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2010)

"Tagaiwi, attack!" Pari's sharp command comes simultaneously with his move . . . the little man steps up and hooks his scythe behind the things lower extremities and gives a sharp tug, toppling the creature to the ground. Only then does he notice his fearsome tiger crouching down, ears back and fur bristling but definitely NOT attacking. "MOVE, y' great hulking overgrown housecat! Act like you're one of the greatest predators on the planet, curse your stripes!"

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Free: Handle Animal (1d20+8=9) to get Tagaiwi to attack . . . er, cower.
Move: 5' Step to K6
Standard: Trip Attack (1d20+2=21) 23 - Forgot the Flanking Bonus.



GlassEye said:


> I'm ok with leaving Pari's action with Produce Flame as it is this time and going from here on out with the rule as Aldern stated.




Thank you, sir. I'll keep that in mind for next time.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2010)

Heinrich takes a step, holds his hands outstretched and fingers spread out, and speaks words of arcane origin. 
"element tule, ma olen su kanali!"
translation: 



Spoiler



element of fire, I am thy conduit


a silvery light glows from a pendant from his neck and flames gout from his fingers.

5 foot move ( I hope I can do this) to E6 and burning hands on Kelp creature number 2

ooc: sorry glasseye


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Scott, 'Hand of the Apprentice' states: "You cause your melee weapon
to fly from your grasp..."  I take this to mean the dagger has to be in hand to use this ability.  Can you edit, please?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2010)

End of the Surprise Round
Heinrich whips his dagger from its sheath and prepares his arcane trick.

Beginning of Round One
Garnet’s swing is mighty but nearly slipping on the wet rock at the edge of the tide pool throws off her aim and the blow misses.

The creature’s cry dies away and it flails with two arms formed of kelp at Garnet.  Both lashing strikes miss the dwarven woman.

Water at the edge of the rock strand churns and more kelp creatures rise up from the surf.  One lashes out at Mariah and the lashing kelp strands seriously wound the woman.  Mariah collapses on the beach.  Two others move from the water onto the rocky strand.  A fifth creature moves between Tagaiwi and the boat, near Pari.  It calls out in a low sing-song voice and kelp surrounding it draws up increasing its size to a monstrous height.  It lashes out at the small druid with thickly woven limbs of kelp but unsuccessfully.

Ashleigh is unable to ready her bomb before the kelp creatures arrive but as they advance she quickly draws out a vial of catalyst and mixes it.  One moving in from the side towards Heinrich and Mariah is clear of her companions and the launched bomb engulfs the creature in flames.  The kelp blackens and burns giving off a sickening stench.

[sblock=Combat]
I appreciate your enthusiasm but I think it would probably be best to at least wait until the monsters have performed their actions in a round before declaring your actions (Garnet excluded).  Too many variables can make stated actions undesirable or irrelevant.

Mariah needs to make a DC 10 Con check with a -1 penalty to stabilize.

Mariah’s stated action would provoke an AoO; Pari may or may not wish to continue with his move and trip attack with the arrival of more kelp creatures.  Let me know if you want to change it.  I’ll wait for verification either way before continuing with this round.

Scott, in a surprise round characters who can act are allowed one standard action.  For Heinrich, that'll have to be drawing his dagger unless he has a different action you want him to do.  He can launch his dagger in round one but if that action isn't one you want him to take then let me know or repost your character action.

Note: I neglected to account for Ashleigh and Mariah being flat-footed until they get a chance to act in the previous combat block.

Initiative Order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk1[/color]         14   [color=yellow]7[/color]   none/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk2[/color]         14   [color=orange]0[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk3[/color]         14  [color=yellow]10[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk4[/color]         14  [color=yellow]10[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk5[/color]          ?   [color=yellow]?[/color]   none/none 
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12   6   dagger/none
Mariah            15  [color=red]-1[/color]   none/[color=red]unconscious[/color]
Pari              17  22   none/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=GlassEye]Sorry for jumping ahead - not sure why I thought it was our turn again already . . .  I'm fine with Pari continuing his stated action.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2010)

will fix after work today

original post fixed


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Giocco!  Help Mariah!"   yells Garnet, as she brings her axe to bear again on the creature before her.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2010)

End of Round One

Flames gout from Heinrich’s hands and engulf the creature already burnt from Ashleigh’s bomb.  With a final gasp it collapses in a small cloud of black ash.

Pari expertly hooks his scythe around the column of tangled kelp that supports the first creature and gives a mighty tug with the certainty that the creature will be pulled down.  However, the kelp seems to move of its own volition and the curved blade passes through the kelp without knocking the creature to the ground.

Beginning of Round Two

Garnet has much better luck with her second swing.  The sharp-bladed axe slices through the creature and strands of kelp go flying.  At Garnet’s urging, Giocco jerks out of his horrified trance, darts forward and grabs the oracle by her shoulders and pulls her away from the creature looming over her.

The creature retaliates whipping strands of kelp towards Garnet's face.  The plants flail about her but Garnet isn't struck.

The creature nearest Heinrich surges up onto the rocky shore and lashes out at him with one kelp-arm.  It lands a stinging blow to the wizard.

The smaller of the creatures near Pari (not the one in the tide pool) awkwardly moves forward on a seething column of kelp and strikes out at the small druid but misses.

The largest of the kelp creatures attacks Tagaiwi.  Despite the solid splats of the kelp-like arms striking around Tagaiwi none actually hit the large cat.

Ready for character actions!

[sblock=Combat]For the sake of being able to finish the monster attacks I went ahead and rolled Garnet's damage for her attack.  I hope you don't mind.

Mariah needs to make a DC 10 Con check with a -1 penalty to stabilize.  If not successful, she’ll need to make a second check with a -2 penalty.

Initiative Order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk1[/color]         13   [color=yellow]3[/color]   none/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk2[/color]         13  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk3[/color]         13  [color=yellow]10[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk4[/color]         13  [color=yellow]10[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk5[/color]         11   [color=yellow]?[/color]   none/none 
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12   [color=yellow]2[/color]   dagger/none
Mariah            15  [color=red]-1[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color]
Pari              17  22   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 19, 2010)

Fires alight in Ashleigh's eyes as the kelp creature burns, and she cackles in a frightening level of delight as she turned to scan for her next foe. Her eye is automatically drawn to the large kelp-creature, and she pulls out another bomb to toss at it. She lets fly, the makeshift vial arcing through the air toward the doomed plant-thing, the madness in the battlefield echoing the madness in her mind.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Garnet grits her teeth, focusing.  The plant monster's writhing tentacles are eerie and unsettling, but she forces herself to focus on the creature's monstrous body, searching for some opening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2010)

Pari sees Garnet dealing with the creature in the tide pool and turns his attention to the one slipping up behind him. He extends his scythe as he whirls, and the great blade slips carves off a slice of kelpie flesh.

Tagaiwi gives in to his predator's instincts and counter attacks the giant kelp creature that menaces him.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Pari: To Hit (1d20+1=15) for (1d6=5) damage.

Tagaiwi To Hit (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=5) for (2d4+2=6) damage.

OOC: I assume Tagaiwi can defend himself/counterattack without specific direction from Pari - figuring if I want him to change targets that would be a HA skill check?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2010)

End of Round Two

Ashleigh makes a wild throw and her vial of volatiles arcs through the sky over Giocco to smash, barely, against the tough hide of the giant kelpfolk creature.  It burns in an acrid, oily stench and wails as it does so.

Heinrich, dazed or playing some incomprehensible waiting game, perhaps, stands on the rocky beach.

Pari’s attack slices off flesh and yellow strands of kelp from the kelpie which bleeds a clear viscous liquid.  Now that the lumbering plant creature has proven its hostility Tagaiwi jumps into the combat with cold predator instincts.  His flashing claws rip and tear at the creature.

Giocco, cradling Mariah’s head in his lap, fumbles with his belt-pouch and withdraws a vial.  ”Da said for emergencies.  Looks like one to me…”  Quickly he pops the cork which tumbles to the rocky beach and dribbles the liquid into the oracle’s mouth.  The liquid spreads a healing warmth through the woman’s body and her eyelids flutter then open…

Beginning of Round Three

Garnet’s swing results in a spray of yellowish liquid.  The kelpie slumps back down into the tide pool and floats there face down.

The remaining kelpies attack with frenzied tentacles.  Heinrich falls among the flailing attacks and Pari takes a minor, stinging wound.

Character actions!

[sblock=Combat]Giocco’s potion restores Mariah to consciousness.  She can rejoin the combat in Round Three (this new round).

Initiative Order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk1[/color]         13  [color=red]-2[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color]
[color=green]Kelpfolk2[/color]         13  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk3[/color]         13  [color=yellow]10[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk4[/color]         13   [color=orange]5[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk5[/color]         11   [color=orange]4[/color]   none/none 
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12  [color=red]-2[/color]   dagger/[s]delaying[/s] [color=red]dying[/color]
Mariah            15   [color=orange]2[/color]  none/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=NOTICE]Tuesday the 21st I will officially begin my holiday travels.  I'll be returning home on the 28th.  During that time my access to computers will be fairly limited and I don't expect to be able to post much, if at all.  I would like to get one last big combat post in Monday night and hopefully [crosses fingers] wrap up this first encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2010)

Pari renews his attack on the plant-man squaring off with him, but he's distracted by Tagaiwi's flailing assault and fails to connect.

[sblock=Rolls]To Hit (1d20+1=4) (Pari vs. K4), Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=3) (Tagaiwi vs. K5)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 20, 2010)

Mariah arises from her uncontentious state healed by her comrade. With vengeance in her heart toward those that would threaten those around her she raises her bow an takes aim at the largest of the unsightly creatures. Her hair begins to wisp around as if affected buy a gentle breeze blowing upward; a faint aura of spiritual pressure resembling a halo manifests its self around her head making her presence appear less mortal and more celestial. Just as she draws back the string of her bow her eyes go from their silvery blue to a fiery gold, giving off a mystical angelic white flame. With a condemning shout in the devilish tongue of the infernal realm a warning to the enemies of good,*"Ar nosaukumu svētā ķēniņiene tieslietu es bannish jūs no šīs sfēras uz mūžīgo elli uguni no kuras tu izgāji."*her hand lets loos the deadly missile sending it hurling toward the creature.

OOC: Sry no description in the attack roll but as i stated in my post i am attacking the largest on so #5


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 20, 2010)

"Ashleigh, hit tha' one!" Shouts Garnet, gesturing to the kelpfolk menacing the fallen Heinrich.  The dwarf moves carefully along the rocky beach to stand by the tiger, and takes a swing at the enormous creature.

OOC:  Move to J7, attak


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]The damage done by Mariah on her turn will end up killing the largest of the kelpies.  So Tagaiwi's action, and Garnet's on round four, will need to be changed as their targets will be dead.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 20, 2010)

Hearing her name called, Ashleigh's ear gives a little twitch. She turns to glance at Heinrich's position, and grins wickedly when she sees him fallen, leaving the way clear for her to send another missile skyward toward his erstwhile foe. Her cackle is as menacing as the thunder as she makes a step toward them, hurtling the explosive vial toward the horrible creature.

[sblock=OOC]Ashleigh has juuuust enough presence of mind to not risk hitting her fallen comrade; she took a five-foot step to F4 and aimed for the grid intersection between C6 and D7, hoping the splash damage would, erm, fry it. That's an automatic 5 points if I hit the intersection, which has AC 5. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2010)

Continuing Round Three

Volatiles loft high… and arc down to crash on the rocks exactly where Ashleigh wanted to land them.  Fire sprays out and catches the creature burning it badly but it still stands.

Mariah regains her feet and weaponry and lets fly with divine vengeance.  Her arrow goes unerringly to her target and the kelp creature collapses in a mass.  As it falls it seems to shrink in on itself and by the time it lies dying on the strand it has regained its normal size.
Pari utters a quick command to Tagaiwi and the tiger leaps back to help him with one of the remaining kelp creatures.

Beginning of Round Four

Garnet steps around the tide pool to aid Pari and the heavy-bladed axe cuts through the creature and drops it into a pile stinking not-so-faintly of fish.

The sole remaining kelpie takes a shambling step towards Ashleigh but doesn't attack.

Almost done…

[sblock=Combat]Ok, I know it’s not exactly as you all stated… 

Also, I made a mistake on the map: the Kelpie #3 moved on it's turn to E5.

Initiative Order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk1[/color]         13  [color=red]-2[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color]
[color=green]Kelpfolk2[/color]         13  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk3[/color]         13   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk4[/color]         13  [color=red]-5[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk5[/color]         11  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12  [color=red]-2[/color]   dagger/[s]delaying[/s] [color=red]dying[/color]
Mariah            15   [color=orange]2[/color]   none/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 20, 2010)

Ashleigh grins and slides her rapier from its sheath, brazenly uncaring about the kelp monster's threatening proximity, and stabs it in the.... the kelp. I guess. Unfortunately she stabs the kelp which is _not_ an intrinsic part of the monster, instead of that which is, and thereby fails to kill it. Seeing the imminent threat still looming before her, she calls out to her comrade: "Erm, Mariah? I think I'll let you handle this one..." as she takes a 5-foot step backward to allow her... "friend"... a clear shot.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It's already in melee range for Ashleigh.  I made a mistake on the map.  The kelpie is actually in E5.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 20, 2010)

OOC:  In the unlikely event that the last Kelpie is still standing when Garnet's turn rolls around, Full Move to F5.  

Garnet looks down at the pile of kelp for a moment, as if concerned it might suddenly spring back to life, then jogs over to confront the last remaining creature, axe at the ready.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 20, 2010)

Notching her second arrow the aazimar turns to the monster still standing raises her bow and lets the arrow fly, spouting of more infernal shouts. "Jūs samazināsies par manu roku."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2010)

ooc: its a fort save to stabilize, right?


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2010)

Continuing Round Four

Mariah's arrow grazes the kelpie doing minimal damage...

[sblock=Combat]DC 10 Con check with a penalty equal to negative hit points to stabilize.

Kelpie #3 = E5.

Initiative Order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk1[/color]         13  [color=red]-2[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color]
[color=green]Kelpfolk2[/color]         13  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk3[/color]         13   [color=orange]4[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk4[/color]         13  [color=red]-5[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk5[/color]         11  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
Ashleigh          16   9   none/none
Heinrich          12  [color=red]-2[/color]   dagger/[s]delaying[/s] [color=red]dying[/color]
Mariah            15   [color=orange]2[/color]   none/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just resolved Mariah's action so awaiting actions for Pari and Tagaiwi.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

Pari slaps himself on the chest. "Tagaiwi, guard!" He then moves as quickly as his little Gnomish feet will carry him toward the fallen Heinrich, tiger on his tail.

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to E5. Tagaiwi moves to D6 (just over a single move, damn it).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2010)

Pari, with Tagaiwi pushing at his heels and guarding, dashes across the strand to Heinrich.

Next round

Likewise, Garnet runs across the beach but with a different aim: the kelpie.

The creature looks longingly at the sea but turns on Ashleigh with a vengeance lashing the woman badly with stands of whiplike kelp.

Characters up...

[sblock=Combat]DC 10 Con check with a penalty equal to negative hit points to stabilize.

As before, Kelpie #3 is at E5.  Pari would probably be best served moving to F7 or E7.  Sorry I haven't posted an updated map; that takes a little bit more time than I have available atm.

Initiative Order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none
[color=green]Kelpfolk1[/color]         13  [color=red]-2[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color]
[color=green]Kelpfolk2[/color]         13  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk3[/color]         13   [color=orange]4[/color]   none/none 
[color=green]Kelpfolk4[/color]         13  [color=red]-5[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
[color=green]Kelpfolk5[/color]         11  [color=red]-4[/color]   none/[color=red]dying[/color] 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Heinrich          12  [color=red]-3[/color]   dagger/[s]delaying[/s] [color=red]dying[/color]
Mariah            15   [color=orange]2[/color]   none/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=GlassEye]Right you are, and E7 it is. Sorry about that![/sblock]

Pari kneels next to Heinrich and goes to work, but is unable to do anything about the man's grievous wounds. He glances up at Tagaiwi standing protectively between he and the strange sea creature, then shakes his head as he sees the tiger's stubborn set.

[sblock=Freakin' Dice Rollers]*Referenced this in another LPF thread but wanted to expand on it here:

I'm at 21 rolls now over the last two days, and of those 3 have been 10 or above. 12 of them have been below 5. What a frustrating run of terrible luck . . .*[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock]Seems like standard Invisible Castle to me.  It's why I went cold turkey IC when the dice roller started here.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]That's funny because perrinmiller is convinced the dice roller here is low balling him, lol.  Just goes to show me its probably about right.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 21, 2010)

Ashleigh cries out in pain as the kelp fronds lash at her, and she swings at the monster again with her sickle, barely missing it. She starts to panic as she looks around to see where her comrades are, if they're coming to help her; her bravado and bloodrage has left her small and scared, alone in the void that was once filled with comfortable madness.

[sblock=OOC]Aww, she's so helpless. Somebody kill the thing, please. -_- Also she takes a 5-foot step back from the kelpfolk.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock]Nah, this has been with IC and ENWorld's roller both. Maybe the worm will turn soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2010)

*OOC:*


 lets see how enwdr works. pffft! figures.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 22, 2010)

Once more Mariah notches an arrow carefully taking aim so as to avoid hitting any of her companions in the melee. It hurls from her bow with a soft wistle and traveles toward its intended target.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 22, 2010)

OOC:  I think Mariah just killed it, but just in case.

Garnet swings her axe in a deadly arc.



OOC:  I'm going to be sporadic between now and Jan 3rd, but will try to stay on pace.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2010)

Mariah's arrow strikes home with a solid thunk and the kelpie slumps to the ground with a shrill wail.  The silence after the creature's fall seems unnervingly quiet; even the surf seems muffled.

The quietness is shattered by Giocco, "Thank the gods!"  He looks off at the horizon where the lowering sun is turning a bright, vivid orange then up at the top of the lighthouse and the faint green glow emanating from its glass.  "Do we go up there tonight?  There's a landing about halfway up the stone stairs to the entrance of the 'house; we could camp there."


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 26, 2010)

Ashleigh stares down at the fallen kelpie, shivering in the wind turned cold, her mind flooding with memories of the battle just past. Anew she struggles to control herself, as she does after every such episode, her hands shaking so she is unable to sheath her rapier without injuring herself, instead electing to drop it for the time being until she is more composed. It would be all right, she thinks, if she were merely feeling the terror of unknown monsters coming from the coastline to slay her. It is quite another thing, though, to be afraid of the demons within one's self, particularly when they are as capable of the art of murder as hers. Disconsolate, her bravado gone, she stoops to pick up her rapier from where it lies, putting it away until the next conflict should come... and come it will, she knows.

When one's very survival is predicated upon embracing the madness within, what kind of life can possibly be lived? Yet she continues, for she knows nothing else.

She hears Giocco's comment, and registers it, but in her shaken state is rendered mute. She continues to stare at the kelpie.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2010)

Heinrich continues to lie on the ground bleeding out.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 27, 2010)

Mariah surveys the battlefield that nearly claimed her life. There was a aura near by that had been masked by the urgency of the battle. It was a feeling she had never experienced previously. She studded the fallen mutations she had slain, now nothing more than a pile of wet muck lying on the rock motionless and knew immediately that the source of the negative energy was emanating from one of her companions. It was a sensation that awakened an almost instinctive impulse to draw her bow once more but she fought the reaction and instead moved over to Ashleigh and still with her eyes ablaze addressed her in Infernal. "Ashleigh ir daudz sāpes un jūs uguns. Ir divu pasauļu ir apgrūtinājums  arī man, bet jums ir par labu, izvēloties, kurus pasaulē jūs sekos." The young woman's hair now calms down and her eyes return to their usual blue. She smiles at the tiefling with a humility and reverence hoping that the gesture would be received as an olive branch. Reassuring her that no matter her blood she sees only a comrade.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 27, 2010)

Pari looks up from his work over Heinrich and speaks acerbically. "I hate to interrupt you ladies in your musings, but I could use a little help here." He turns back to his work, muttering a few words as he passes hands over the bleeding body. _"Versvesh qe."_

[sblock=Actions]Cast Resistance on Heinrich. Next round I'll try another heal check if no one else has stabilized him.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 27, 2010)

Continuing to stare at what's left of the fallen foe, Ashleigh allows a tiny smile to grace her features, though her bitterness is readily apparent. "Sen atpakaļ es izvēlējos savu pasauli. Skatīties un redzēt, kas man jādara, lai to." Perking up a little at the acerbic call of her comrade, she flinches and tells him, "Ask Mariah to help, I can't.... I mean, I don't...." She looks at her shaking hands, biting her lip, then, deciding to snap out of it, does so. Without regard for her earlier profession of helplessness, she comes over to Heinrich's side to see what she can do.

[sblock=OOC]I'll make a check to aid Pari.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 27, 2010)

without wasting another moment Mariah kneels down next to her fallen comrade and laying her hands upon Heinrich's chest begins to utter a whispered prayer. "The light of the goddess fill you and give you strength."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

ooc: I am sorry, but I lost track of how many rounds passed since he fell. I will wait until G.E. returns from holiday travels to get his hp settled.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Realizing she has nothing to offer the fallen Heinrich, Garnet chooses instead to stay on guard against another attack.  She dons her shield and paces about the site, eyes searching the rocks and pools for more monsters.

"Giocco, tie off the boat," she instructs, noting that the lad never had the chance to finish tying up.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2010)

The wind blows the smell of salt and the sea to the group as Heinrich rouses under the ministrations of Pari and Mariah's magics.  Giocco scurries to tie up the longboat though he takes special care to avoid the corpses of the kelpies.  The rising tide shifts one of the kelpie bodies and a silvery glint can be seen in the strands of kelp that resembled a more normal, land-bound humanoid's hair.

Garnet sees no more threats at the moment aside from the slowly rising tide that, from the looks of the water line on the rocks and tower, will eventually cover the rocky beach.  A winding staircase carved from the rock goes up and around, presumably to an entrance on the other side and higher up on the lighthouse.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for your patience over the past week.  You've all been doing great and I hope that normal posting can resume.

Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Heinrich          12   [color=orange]2[/color]   dagger/none
Mariah            15   [color=orange]2[/color]   none/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2010)

"Akh! Ohhhh! Ich werde das Gefühl, dass in den Morgen"

[sblock=translation] im going to feel that in the morning [/sblock]

"Vhat in the nine hells vuz zose things?" Heinrich stands slowly and examines the nearest creature. (Knowledge arcana? +8, or geography ? +9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

Once Heinrich rouses Pari goes to search the bodies of the things. "They're Kelpfolk, Heinrich." He goes on to give a quick lecture in a somewhat distracted manner as he examines the bodies both for treasure and to expand his knowledge of them.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge: Nature (1d20+7=27) to know about the creatures.

Any other useful info on them, GE?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2010)

As Pari carefully examines the creatures he finds that they are malformed particularly where the kelp grows from their bodies; inflamed and tumorous growths erupt into strands of the sea plant.  With a sudden horrid realization Pari _knows_ that these poor creatures were once sleek merfolk but have been transformed by some unnatural magic.  For some reason, his eyes are drawn to the sickly green magic emanating from the top of the lighthouse.

Searches also reveal that the apparent leader, the one that grew to giant size, has a number of small, strange fruits growing in the mass of kelp that was once the creature's hair.  There are a handful of small, hard, silver-green berries about the size of a thumb-tip; a few fruits a bit larger than the silver-green berries and of a deep, dark green and with a leathery rind; and a single fruit with a soft, pale-rose colored skin.

Finally, the group finds that each of the kelpfolk carry a small pouch of seed pearls that they know will probably bring a good price once they return to Venza.

[sblock=Strange Fruits]Because they are 'natural' and Pari had such a good Knowledge (Nature) skill check he can determine the following about the fruits:

Small silver-green berries (x5): can be broken open into several small segments and each segment functions as a single _Goodberry_ berry.  Essentially, the whole thing works like a _Goodberry_ spell.

Dark green fruits (x3): function as Cure Light Wounds potions.

Rose colored fruit (x1): functions as Cure Moderate Wounds potion.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

"These berries and fruits are not only safe to eat, they have strong healing properties . . . the larger the fruit the stronger the healing. This is a good find!

"However, these creatures were not born this way . . . they are Merfolk with some sort of infection or curse, likely originating with whatever is at the top of the lighthouse."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Garnet looks over.  "We should eat the berries that grew on cursed Merfolk?"  She asks, horrified.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

Pari shoots the gruff dwarf an amused look as he harvests the berries and fruits. "You don't have to, of course, but you can trust me on this. We should only eat them if we're wounded, though, or desperate for food - their healing properties are far more valuable than their nutritional ones."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 29, 2010)

The Dwarf simply shrugs and returns her eyes to the rocks around them, adding one more to an already extensive list of reasons not to let these creatures hit her.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2010)

Heinrich looks to the top of the light house.
"Curiouser and curiouser. This trouble must not be left to its own devices."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2010)

Wind ruffles the boy's hair and he reaches into the now secured longboat and grabs the sack he's carried all the way to Venza and back.  The heavy plate of gold inside the sack thuds against the side of the boat.  He hugs it tightly to his chest and looks back at his 'army'.  He looks tired and overwhelmed with the recent battle on the beach.  "Now what?"  He squints in Heinrich and Mariah's direction.  "You're injured; can you heal your wounds?  Do we go up now? Or do you wanna camp on the stairs?"  He stands awaiting a response from the group.


----------



## vl.arandur (Dec 30, 2010)

Without regard for her companions, standing aloof from them, Ashleigh walks over to the stairs and begins to climb them in a daze, heading for the landing Giocco had indicated. She has bombs to prepare for the morrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2010)

Could I get a couple uf zee smallest berries? I still haff some magic to be able to use, if I am of full health.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Dec 31, 2010)

Noticing her wounds are more severe that previously thought Mariah uses her divine power to heal what she can of her afflictions. She then sees the tiefling head up toward the tower and decides to follow keeping some short distance behind the unpredictable fiend touched.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2010)

Pari solemnly hands two of the berries over to Heinrich, then looks around to the others. "Anyone else in need of healing? We should likely share these out for carrying as well . . . it will be easier to get them to those who might need them that way."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2010)

"Goot, but vhat about them?", asks the human from the baronies, gazeing at the two who are headed up the tower.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 1, 2011)

The stair is carved from the gray rock that makes up Roccino Isle and curves round so that Ashleigh, and soon after Mariah, disappear behind a mass of stone.  The stair is wide enough for two to travel abreast, likely for ease in transporting goods up to the lighthouse.  You've gone perhaps a third of the way up the stair when it opens up onto a small landing.  If you choose to camp here then it'll be crowded but no more so than those few nights you were forced to spend on the longboat.

[sblock=Status]I need to know: are you camping overnight or continuing on?  By my count, Ashleigh and Heinrich are both down four hit points; everyone else seems to be at full health.  Mariah has used two first level spells and has two remaining.  Lord Camulus, I see on your character sheet you've listed prepared spells.  Oracles are spontaneous casters so you only need to note the numbers of spells available to cast and not specific preparations.

Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Heinrich          12   [color=orange]2[/color]   dagger/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2011)

"Hold a moment, if you please, ladies!" Pari calls out to the two mounting the stairs. "We should proceed as a group, and with at least a little forethought. And there's healing to be done and had!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2011)

Heinrich eyes the two small fruit dubiously, but eats them none the less after a minamal pause.

[4 of 6 hp]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 2, 2011)

"Aye, slow down," calls Garnet.  "Let's not let these creatures catch us unawares again!"


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking back at her companions still tarrying by the dead monsters Mariah desides it might be best if she slowed down a little to let the others catch up, but makes sure that she is still within ear and eye shot of Ashleigh in case more surprises pop out of the sea. When the others do catch up she collects two of the odd barries being offered and makes doubly sure that the seed perils are also collected and cataloged.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2011)

Heinrich climbs the stairs to catch up to the two young women who traversed ahead.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2011)

With the jab of a fingernail Heinrich breaks open one of the smallest berries  which falls into several segments.  After he quickly downs two segments he feels a resurgence of health.

Giocco dashes up the stairs after Ashleigh, quickly catching and passing Mariah.  In order to keep their employer in sight the others all follow but find him and the alchemist where the stairs open up onto a small landing.  He is watching the woman mix small amounts of liquid taken from the vials nestled in the leather pouches of her bandoleer.

[sblock=Strange Fruit+]Bit of clarification, since it seems I haven't communicated this well:
Each of the five smallest berries is a self-contained _Goodberry_ spell.  They will break open into 2d4 segments that each gives back one hit point and provides the nourishment of a full meal.  Eating two _whole_ berries would be a bit Augustus Gloop-ish of you. 

So, Heinrich's berry breaks open into seven segments (of which he ate two).

Also, there really isn't much reason to remain on the beach so I've progressed the party/thread up to the landing where you can decide whether to continue this day or not.

Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            20  12   waraxe/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Heinrich          12   [color=yellow]4[/color]   dagger/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2011)

Pari quickly passes one of the strange little berries to each of his comrades, keeping one for himself.

OOC: Unless one of the other speaks up for it, Pari will hang on to the larger fruits as well - not for his own use necessarily, he considers them to be for use by the party but is willing to carry them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2011)

seeing how well the first two segments wouked he takes two more and feels much to his releif, full in health (segments left:3) he is now at full HP


----------



## vl.arandur (Jan 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, GlassEye, for extrapolating my actions thus. :3 Sorry I wasn't around to post myself.[/sblock]

Ashleigh hums an old lullaby absently to herself as she mixes her bombs, watching herself carefully lest she make any mistake, yet moving swiftly and surely enough that to her companions, knowing the volatility of the items she handled, she must indeed seem reckless and dangerous.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 4, 2011)

The aasimar sits down on a nearby rock and addresses her associates "So are we going to rest up before we storm the lighthouse?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2011)

" I still have a couple of tricks up my sleeve before I have to recharge my self"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pari Kalikasan - Druid 01/Fighter 01*

"I'm good to go on if everyone else is . . . I just wanted to make sure we all went together rather than stringing ourselves out too much."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Garnet looks warily up the stairway, toward the lighthouse.  "I'd rather move on," she says.  "I don't fancy sitting here and waiting for more of those things to find us."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 4, 2011)

"Oh good... i just have to get these rocks out of my boots and I'll be ready"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2011)

A faint silver-blue glow shines from Heinrich's pendant and he raises his hand in a clinched fist. "I am ready too."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2011)

The stair is carved from the worn rock and is easily wide enough for two to walk up it side by side.  It winds upwards and around the island to end at the vine-covered door at the bottom of the lighthouse tower.  Giocco, who has followed behind the group, whistles and says, Gods, that thing grew fast!  It wasn’t here when I left.

[sblock=OOC]Please give me a marching order (the stair is wide enough for two side-by-side), initiative rolls, and any of the skill checks below you wish to make.  Results are in the sblock; if you make the roll go ahead and read the info you learn.

Perception, Survival, and/or K (Nature) DC 20:  If you make the skill check of one of the listed skills you figure out/know the following information:
[sblock]You recognize the vine covering the door is not a normal plant but a plant that moves of its own volition and feeds off living creatures.
[sblock=K (Nature) DC 13]The plant is covered with a waxy substance that makes it particularly resistant to fire.[sblock=K (Nature) DC 18]The plant's long vines are particularly dangerous and have been rumored to strangle even strong men and large beasts to death in order to derive sustenance from their decaying bodies.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Garnet            18  12   waraxe/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Heinrich          12   6   dagger/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 5, 2011)

Mariah looks long and hard at the growth from the back of the line. (OOC: See perception roll).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2011)

heinrich gazes from the middle of the group to try and ascertain what he is looking at.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2011)

Once the group decides to move forward, Pari and Tagaiwi lead the way boldly up the stairs. The little gnome notes the plant covered door at the same time as he registers Giocco's exclamation; as soon as he recognizes the plant as a danger he leaps forward, swinging his scythe and commanding Tagaiwi to attack.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Survival (1d20+9=21)
Initiative (1d20+2=21)
Handle Animal (1d20+8=11)

To Hit (Pari): 1d20+1=9, Damage (1d6=5)
To Hit (Tagaiwi): 1d20+2=13, Damage (1d6+1=6)

I figure we're out of range for a full attack, so the above is just a bite attack for Tagaiwi. Don't know if either hit, so I didn't post results.

In case we can get a full attack, here are Tagaiwi's two claw attacks:

To Hit/Damage (Tagaiwi) (1d20+2=17, 1d6+1=3)
To Hit/Damage (Tagaiwi) (1d20+2=5, 1d6+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Garnet is approaching the door as she hears Pari's exclamation.


OOC:  I'm figuring she'd have been in the first rank.  Also, her AC should be 19 now, as she would have her shield ready.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2011)

*Surprise Round*

Pari recognizes the danger of the plant well before the group reaches the door of the tower as does Heinrich.  The others notice nothing unusual until Pari leaps forward and commands Tagaiwi to attack the plant along with him.  There is a rustle of leaves as vines pull themselves loose from the door and the surrounding wall of the lighthouse in preparation of attacking Pari.

The attacks from both Pari and Tagaiwi have little effect on the woody vines and thick, waxy leaves.

OOC: Looks like Pari and Heinrich get to go before the vines (surprise round).  Everyone else is taken off guard and can act on round one.  Heinrich is up!

[sblock=OOC]The distance is far enough that you'll have to travel at least one move action to attack the plant.  The space is clear enough that Pari's attack action can count as a charge if you wish.  Otherwise his attack would have to await the first full round.  Note: fyi, the lack of effect on the plant from Pari & Tagaiwi is because they missed and not because of any sort of resistance to damage.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  20   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          12   6   dagger/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16   ?   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2011)

Heinrich sees more vedgetable matter and lets loose with another burst of fire from his hands!!

cast burning hands (save dc = 17)
* Feuer tulekahju ! ! ! *


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2011)

When Heinrich's fire dies away there is not even a single scorch mark on the vine!

The vine lashes out at Pari scoring a deep wound on the gnome and whipping around until it has wrapped Pari up in its vines.

OOC: Begin Round One.  Character's actions, please!

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/grappled
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          12   6   dagger/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        [s]16[/s] 14   ?   ----/grappled
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2011)

Pari squirms his way quickly free of the grasping vines as Tagaiwi lashes out in an effort to help but he comes up short again.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Escape Artist Check (1d20+2=20)
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2011)

Heinrich takes a step back and starts to speak the languange of spells again, "Schilde kilbid!"

Casting shield- duration 1 minute; AC now 16

Then he says in dismay, "Ach! Mein Feuer did nothing!"

[sblock=description]
Shield creates an invisible shield of force that hovers in front of you. It negates magic missile 
attacks directed at you. The disk also provides a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus applies 
against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force effect. The shield has no armor check 
penalty or arcane spell failure chance.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Garnet wades forward, swinging her axe at one of the thick vines lining the wall.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 6, 2011)

Mariah begins transforming once more her golden halo as bright as ever. She cries out to the goddess for guidance to help defeat the vile plant.

OOC: Cast guidance on self


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2011)

*Round One*

Ashleigh sees the fire from Heinrichs spell drip off the vine without damaging it and she pauses uncertainly: her inner demons urge her to burn it but she suspects her fires may not aid her here.  Vital seconds pass while Ashleigh tries to decide an effective course of action during which Mariah calls upon the Queen of Wisdom for assistance and feels a whisper touch of Erwahai's power in response.  Pari wriggles his way free of the grasping vines while Tagaiwi snaps and claws ineffectually at the vine.  Heinrich casts his defensive magics in his strongly accented Common and Garnet swings her heavy axe at the vine but only succeeds at striking sparks from the wall of the lighthouse.

Again vines whip out, this time towards the dwarven fighter but the metal scales of her armor protect Garnet from the stinging vines.

Ready for ROUND TWO.  Ashleigh is up but everyone can post actions.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/delaying
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          12   6   dagger/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16   ?   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there a door knob seen?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2011)

Pari staggers free of the clutching vines but has a hard time getting his footing afterward; his swing goes wide. Sap oozes from the marks as Tagaiwi manages to swipe the plant with one of his massive paws.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Pari: Attack with Scythe (To Hit (1d20=6))
Tagaiwi: Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=4), Damage (1d4+1=2)

Geez . . .  [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

Garnet circles through the waving vines, seeking an opening.  Abruptly she lunges, throwing her shield against a tangle of vines even as she strikes again at one of the larger tendrils with her axe.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, Scott, a latch can be seen on the door.

I have to say to all of you that your rolls have been horrible.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

A moment of thought and Heirrich takes his hand in a grasping action and he concentrates.

An invisble force of a hand tries to reach through the vines and open the door. 

Mage hand to open latch.









*OOC:*


 maybe we can bypass the vines with the door open.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I don't believe _Mage Hand_ allows for manipulation of objects beyond movement.  Also the latch is part of the door which weighs more than 5 lbs.
You point your finger at an object and can lift it and move it at will from a distance. As a move action, you can propel the object as far as 15 feet in any direction, though the spell ends if the distance between you and the object ever exceeds the spell’s range.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2011)

Heinrich (and the others) hears the distinctive 'clunk' of a latch disengaging...

[sblock=OOC]Upon consideration and consultation with another DM I've decided to go ahead and allow the Mage Hand spell to open the latch.  The door, however, is too heavy for the spell to move.  Heinrich will need to concentrate on the spell to keep the latch from re-closing until someone can push the door open.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

"I haf the latch open! if someone can push the door open, mebe through it we can go, Ja?"

He continues to concentrate on holding the latch down with his invisible hand, "I fear the door ist too heavy to push vith such minor spell."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2011)

*Round Two*

Ashleigh still seems wracked with indecision and Mariah caught up in the ecstatic touch of her goddess.  Pari and Garnet wrestle with the animated vines to little effect and Heinrich seems to be the only one who finds success.  The latch opens with a loud click.

The vines tangle round Pari's feet and arms but the nimble gnome easily evades the grasping vines.

Round Three beginning...

[sblock=OOC]FYI, Scott: maintaining concentration on a spell is a standard action...

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/delaying
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16  [color=yellow]20[/color]   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2011)

Pari almost loses his footing as he tries to pull free of the vines and swing his massive scythe at the same time . . . he manages to extricate himself, but the others learn a few interesting Gnomish words and phrases as he once more misses. Tagaiwi, sensing his friends frustration, gives a roar of his own and wades in. His razor claws have plainly been blunted by walking the paved streets of the City of Glass. They dig into the vine but seem unable to harm it overmuch.

[sblock=Actions]Scythe: To Hit (1d20=5)
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=6)
Damage (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2)

&%^$**@$! Minimum frakkin' damage? Three times in a row? Well, at least he hit twice, things are lookin' up! *4* points of damage, in case you missed it in the rant.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

As he concentrates holding the latch he gets a moment of clerity. the latch is released with a loud *clack!* as he grabs his pendant and gets a faraway look in his eyes. the previous silver white glow returns but much stronger. 

"Born of vater, ist counterd by fire .. .. .. .. OR, *counters fire!*"

He releases the pendant as the glow remains on his hand momentarily, then forms a  dart sizrd and shape that shoots forth from his hand! "rakettidega" he says as the missle launches.

Casting magic missle from his arcane bond.

Glancing back to the lad he says, "Herr Giocco, quickly tink, vere you tryink to control an element, und if so, vhat element? Ist very important." He asks slowly and calmly so as to help the lad think on the answer.

[sblock=ooc-glasseye]
I was not thinking so much as the weight of the door, but rather the force needed to open it. If it freely swings, then a few ounces . . .  blah blah blah and all that. Oh well. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2011)

*Round Three*

Pari continues his odd dance with the vine and Tagaiwi is doing noticeable damage to it evidenced by the shreds of leaves and bark surrounding the big cat.

Force flies from Heinrich's hand and strikes the vines with a burst of leaves.  Vines seem to draw in towards the main trunk of the plant in preparation for an attack...

Round Three continuing...awaiting Ashleigh, Mariah, & Garnet.

[sblock=OOC]Finally some noticeable damage! 
Scott, we could probably have a big discussion on that I'm sure!  However, it's best to keep things simple.  Open/close would have been ideal for what you wanted to do; Mage Hand...not so much.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/delaying
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16  [color=yellow]12[/color]   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 8, 2011)

Mariah takes aim with her bow shouting as she lets loose the arrow.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2011)

*Round Three*

With a woody 'THOCK' Mariah's arrow sinks deep into the woody trunk of the vine.

Giocco looks confused and is visibly deciphering the wizard's heavily accented Common before he answers.  "Wha...?  Wasn't summoning no elemental.  I was trying to get a big bug."

Round Three continuing...awaiting Ashleigh & Garnet.

[sblock=OOC]
Scott, sorry, I got caught up in combat related aspects of my previous post and neglected to respond to Heinrich's questions.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/delaying
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16  [color=orange]10[/color]   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

Heinrich thinks out loud, "vines und kelp, tryik to gety a bug. sounds like nature  ist not happy? Fey realm maybe?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Garnet grits her teeth, forcing herself to focus.  This strange plant-thing has rattled her more than she would care to admit, and it is time to stop playing.  She forces herself to remember the old tactic she was taught, body slamming the enemy while swinging her axe.  Perhaps this plant could be crushed.

OOC:  Axe and shield bash


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 9, 2011)

Splinters of bark and shredded leaves litter the rock around the combatants and the plant recoils from Garnet's biting axe.  Suddenly, its vines attack with a desperate flurry of leaves grasping at the dwarf's armor and lashing at her face but with little effect.

"You think this is the doings of fairies?" asks an incredulous Giocco from next to Heinrich and safely outside the reach of the vine.  

Round Four beginning...

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/delaying
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16   [color=orange]5[/color]   ----/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 9, 2011)

Notching another shaft onto her bow she aims at the same spot the last arrow landed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "You think this is the doings of fairies?" asks an incredulous Giocco from next to Heinrich and safely outside the reach of the vine.
> 
> Round Four beginning...



Pondering the boy's question and mentally swilrling it with his own verbal ramblings his brow furrow in thought, while that is going one he removes his cross bow and a bolt and cocks it.

"ist very possible. or some other spirit of nature."

musings and speech: free action
retrieve crossbow; move action
load cross bow: move action. 
done


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Garnet winces as the vines pull painfully at the braid of red hair running down her back, but it slips from their grasp.  She lunges again.

OOC:  TWF, axe and shield


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 9, 2011)

With a thunderous hewing chop Garnet severs the main trunk of the vine.  Immediately the grasping vines drop away from tugging at Garnet's armor and its leaves curl into themselves as if deprived of water for a long period of time.  With one last rustling shiver the plant stops moving.

In the ensuing silence Giocco's voice rings out.  "Do you think it's safe?"

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/delaying
Pari              17  [color=yellow]13[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none 
Young Vine        16  [color=red]-4[/color]   ----/dead
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2011)

Pari stands leaning on his scythe, chest heaving like a bellows as he recovers from the fight. "Is anyone hurt besides Ashleigh and me? If there are no objections, I could use one of the small fruits. Ashleigh, how much hurt have you taken? Will some of the berries do, or do you need a small fruit as well?"

OOC: If there are no objections, Pari will eat one of the 'Cure Light Wounds' fruits.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Garnet steps away from the vine, panting from her exertions, but waves off Pari's offer of healing.

"Good job spotting that thing," she tells the gnome.  "That could have been very bad."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 9, 2011)

Mariah's features return to their mortal state as she calms her mind. "Did i hear someone say fey plain?"

OOC: Just so you all know our good friend Ashleigh is out of town and will be back tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2011)

To Mariah, Heinrich says, "I am not sure, only speculatink. Fey maybe, maybe not." *shrug*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Mariah ponders her knowledge of the Other World but this doesn't seem to match anything she knows.  Maybe some dark fey creature beyond the Courts of the Elves but that answer doesn't sit right with her either: it seems unlikely that such a creature, should such a thing really be the cause here, would involve itself with sea creatures _and_ such a dangerous plant.

Giocco stares past the lighthouse towards the orange sun that has now dipped its edge into the sea.  He looks at the lighthouse and the dying vine and takes an involuntary step back.  "Wish my Da were here...  He cranes his head back so that he can see the sickly green glow coming from the top of the lighthouse and seemingly getting stronger as the sun goes down.  "Those things are still in there, I know it!  I'd sure like to sleep in my own bed tonight.  I could toss some potatoes in a skillet, add some eggs, even a bit of pepper from my Da's secret stash.  The bread's probably stale and moldy but we could make do."  He smiles wistfully and even though he is nearly an adult he seems very young at the moment as he recites steps he would take to make a splendid meal.  It's clearly his brain's way of distracting him from the unnatural things he's seen recently.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the update on Ashleigh.  I was beginning to think we might have lost her for good.

Healing: using a potion is entirely up to the party and probably depends on if you all plan on pushing on or not.  However, Heinrich is out of spells and I've lost track of spells used for the others (a note on prepared/used spells would be helpful to me) though I know Mariah has used at least two CLW spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

"Hrm," He glances over to the boy with a grin, "Egk Noodles in white sause with beef chunks, cracked pepper corns, garlic und Rosemay. But first you cool the beef with red wine und garlic. My Tante sometimes cooks vith potatoes instead of the noodles, and makes rich buttery white sause."

*growl!* Heinrich's stomach complains about how long it has been since he has seen his aunt and uncle's dinner table.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/Spells Used]Pari's used his _Produce Flame_ spell, leaving him with _Longstrider_.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 10, 2011)

The silver haired girl moves over to the wooden door once blocked by the deadly weed. She presses her ear to the door an listens carefully for any signs of danger on the other side.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

the corner of Heinrich's mouth turs up in a slight smile as he for the most fleeting of moments considers using his mage hand to push the latch again while mariah is listeng agaist the door. Then the reality of whatever is beyound it sets in and he refrains from his prank.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Mariah listens intently but hears nothing from behind the closed door.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 11, 2011)

"I hear nothing beyond the door. I believe it is safe to enter." Mariah opens the portal and gases inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

*sigh* I am pretty much out of energies to cast, just to let you know.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2011)

The room is dimly lit and bisected by a shaft of light spotlighting dancing, golden motes of dust stirred to pirouettes by the aasimar's opening of the door.  The intervening space is a mess: a small but heavy, square table is covered with dishes and rotting, moldy food, clothes are draped over chairs and lie on the floor, a cot in the corner of the room hasn't been made and its blankets are shoved up against the wall.  A pile of wood next to the fireplace looks to have been tipped over and the fire has died out.  Pots with the dregs of whatever had been cooked in them lie scattered about the floor amongst the pieces of wood.

The window on the far wall only emphasizes the domestic disaster: beyond it is a spectacular view of the ocean and sunset.

Giocco peers in behind Mariah.  "Whew!  Not in here, then.  That's good, I don't know what I would have done if they had messed things up in here."  He points to a door to the left.  "My Da's room is through there and the stair to the light is over there."  He motions to a door to the right of the entrance door where Mariah stands.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

"Ja, ist goot not to be messed up in here" he quirks up an eyebrow and gives a dubious look. "Maybe we clean up moldy and spoilt foot first?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 12, 2011)

"We should clear out whatever is causing this first," argues Garnet, entering the room and eyeing the stair.  "We don't want to get ambushed while we're cleaning up."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

"Agreed, Garnet. Heinrich, surely you don't need to rest just yet? We've barely been on the island an hour!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

"I haf used all my primary spells. Mein secondary are not too useful in a fight."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Pari's just eager to show the fighter types how tough he is. Mowgli's not a big fan of the '15 minute adventuring day' (as you know from my other games, SD ) but if it's necessary for survival we should rest.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, if you moved quickly there would still be a little time left on Heinrich's _Shield_ spell, enough for the next encounter probably.  Mariah still has one or two first level spells and the characters have other healing available.  And everyone has decent if not downright good AC.  It may be getting dark and Heinrich may be out of first level spells but overall you are in good shape.  I know pot-shots with a crossbow isn't the best option for a wizard but sometimes that's the way it goes.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 12, 2011)

"If you all wish i can empower you front line types with a blessing from the goddess to help aid you in our next fight. It won't last to long but it should last long enough." Mariah grasps holy symbol tightly in preparation to call upon the divine powers. The symbol though simplistic compared to the more expensive silvered variety is quite elegant. It depicts a blindfolded woman grasping a longsword in one hand and a longbow in the other across her chest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

"Vee go. Zis ting up zere ist not goink avay by itsef. 
   Come, vee go" He gesturs to the meatier of the gorup to lead onward.

"Vee clean later, Peri. I show you a trick or two to do it quick!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

A quick check of the room Giocco indicated was his father's room shows no sign of the small plant men that the boy hired you to dispatch for him.  The only other way to go is through the door to the lighthouse tower proper.  Cautiously opening the door shows a large circular room with piles of supplies, a narrow staircase that winds up the tower along the wall, and no sign of the plant men.  The stair here hasn't been built for luxury.  It is steep and narrow, only wide enough for one person to go up at a time.  A faint and irregular tapping sound can be heard from above.

Giocco peers up the stair towards the upper levels.  "That ain't natural."  He shivers and steps back to let his army go ahead of him.

[sblock=OOC]In anticipation of combat to come, please include an initiative roll with your next post.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2011)

"I'll take that blessing, if you don't mind. I'll leave it to you to decide the best timing." Pari looks up the stairs with resolve. "OK, no time like the present!"

The doughty Gnome leads the way up the narrow stairs, Tagaiwi at his heels.

Initiative (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 13, 2011)

Mariah casts guidance on Pari and magic weapon on her bow before heading up and readies her bow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2011)

heinrich mentally redies a remembore effet while taking out his cross bow, cocking it and placeing a bolt in it. He lets the more martial peoples go ahead first.

ready(?) an action : shoot the first plant man he sees.

Vv oh, but that is not good vV He seems to be fussing with his crossbow as everyone prepares to continue on.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 13, 2011)

Garnet says nothing, but pauses a moment, looking expectantly at Mariah.  Once her blessing is bestowed, Garnet grimly follows the gnome up the stairs.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

*Round One!*

As the 'army' moves up the stairs the tapping becomes louder and more staccato.  It almost has a frenzied sound to it.  Pari moves past two empty floors and as he is approaching the level with the exterior walkway, just one floor below the light itself, he sees the plant men waiting.  They are much like Giocco described them but look like a melding of halfling and plant.  Long hair grows from their heads like vines and the one at the top of the stairs jabs tentatively towards the gnome.

Pari can't yet see into the room still being too far down the stairs but he can see one creature at the top of the stairs blocking it with his spear and can hear others moving about in the room beyond.

OOC: Round One begins!  Pari is up, everyone post actions, please.

[sblock=OOC]I hope the following is clear.  As always, if you have any questions: Ask, please.

The stairs count as difficult terrain.  The wall between the stairs and the room count as an obstacle in the hex at the top of the stairs.  Hexes further down the stairs also count as an obstacle and will require a skill check of some sort to pass.  You can, of course, navigate the stairs however you wish.

The 'jab' isn't an attack per se, more posturing at the moment.

I'll get a map up as soon as I am able.

Marching order: Pari, Tagaiwi, Garnet, Mariah?, Heinrich?, Giocco.  Not sure about Mariah and Heinrich's order.

It's been well over a week since vl.arundur posted for Ashleigh so I'm putting her at the back of the party and not rolling initiative for her.  If VLA returns he can jump in but at this point I'm not waiting for him.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmies       ??   ?   longspear/none
Pari              17  [color=yellow]17[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14  17   ----/none 
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2011)

ooc:
ok, fire jet: what kind of modifiers would incurred to the dc to hit this veggie person with it? I am shooting it past every one, and up the curved stairs.

[sblock=fire jet info]
Attack: Auto hit 
Damage: 1d6+1(fire), 
Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg (DC 14) or catch fire 
and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg (see below) 
Range: 20' line[/sblock]

by the looks of it, the range is the most limiting one.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Scott, the range/effect is a 20 ft. *line* so _everyone_ in that line would be affected by it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2011)

That is what I was afraid of. I guess I am also curious to know if the curvature of the lighthouse stairs would be any kind of a difficulty.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, curvature of the stair will certainly affect your capability to use Fire Jet.  Heinrich (either M11 or L12) couldn't use it effectively from his current position and would toast some of his companions in the process if he tried.

Also, in case you missed it, Pari is up.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry, just trying to get ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

*Well, it's nice to see the streak hasn't abandoned me . . .*

Pari moves up the stairs to engage the little plant men and to make room for the others to close in behind. His scythe swings wide, but he does manage to close the distance effectively.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move to N7
To Hit (1d20+1=11)
Knowledge: Nature (1d20+7=22) re: Plant Men[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

*Round One continues...*

The plant men resemble halflings except their skin has the soft, dead white look of mushrooms and their hair is a tangled mass of vines.  Three of the four visible wear armor with thorny vines woven through and around it and carry small but vicious looking longspears.

When Pari moves a couple of steps up the stair, the plant man [1] at the top of the stairs jabs down into the stairwell at him but misses.  Pari sees a second plant man waiting just off to the left.  When Pari gets within the second one’s sight it throws a tangled mass of vines at him which explodes around him in a fury of whipping vines.  The sticky vines wrap around the unlucky gnome holding him to the floor and preventing his movement.

A third creature, blocked from view by virtue of standing far enough back from the stair that he couldn’t be seen, dashes forward and thrusts down into the stairwell at the big cat behind Pari.  The spear thuds home in the tiger's heavily muscled shoulder.

A fourth of these creatures steps out from behind the one at the top of the stairs.  A small stone engulfed in green flames circles the things head.  It taps an intricate pattern of beats upon the wall before thrusting his arm out towards Pari.  Something seems to move beneath his skin until a large thorn erupts from his flesh to fly to the pinned gnome striking and piercing him.

Round One continues.  Need actions for the party.

[sblock=Pari’s Knowledge Check]Pari knows these plant men as Vegepygmies.  They are formed from a fungus and the corpse of its victim and are usually quite savage but these particular Vegepygmies have exceptionally fine gear.  The fungus only forms on rare specimens and these don’t appear to carry it.  In addition, vegepygmies are highly resistant to piercing attacks.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]The first two Vegepygmies take readied actions when Pari gets within their view/range.  After Pari moves on up the second two vegepygmies take their readied actions.  Pari is glued in place and cannot complete the actions as described in your post, Mowgli.

The stairs count as difficult terrain.  The wall between the stairs and the room count as an obstacle in the hex at the top of the stairs.  Hexes further down the stairs also count as an obstacle and will require a skill check of some sort to pass.  You can, of course, navigate the stairs however you wish.

Marching order: Pari, Tagaiwi, Garnet, Mariah?, Heinrich?, Giocco.  Not sure about Mariah and Heinrich's order.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   5   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              [color=#BBFF88]15[/color]  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/[color=#BBFF88]entangled & glued[/color]
Tagaiwi           14  [color=yellow]11[/color]   ----/none 
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 14, 2011)

mariah will move out into the room as soon as she has a chance to without taking an attack of op. or she will cast Guidance upon herself. 

OOC: are we doing this stuff every 24 hours or every 6 now cause if we are doing it every 6 I'm good for that


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Right now Mariah, and everyone really, has to deal with the difficult terrain of the steep stairs.  Normally Mariah would be able to move past her companions (if she wanted to) but with Tagaiwi and Garnet in front of her she is unfortunately unable to proceed up the stairs until someone ahead of her moves.

If I'm able I'll post whenever I get either everyone's action or the next person in the initiative orders action.  That will be a maximum of 24 hours but could be a lot less if we don't need to wait on someone.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 14, 2011)

"Distract them," Garnet calls to Mariah.  She pushes up the stairs, her squat, armored frame clambering awkwardly over the injured tiger.  Tagaiwi yelps in almost comic protest as the Dwarf tries to reach the fallen gnome.

OOC:  Climb check to get over Tagaiwi (or use other appropriate skill), trying to get to N7.  She will accept the attack of opportunity from VP#3.  Also, remember that if these are aberrations, she gets +2 AC.  Also, the wording on the Deep Warrior trait implies a +2 bonus to grapple aberrations, but if I am reading it right it does not provide a bonus to grapple checks where the grapple is initiated by the aberration.

EDIT:  What's the DC for climbing a tiger, anyway?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

"Tagaiwi, Sumalakay!" (Attack)

The great cat gathers itself to leap over his friend and into the fray, but the combination of the spear in his shoulder and the clambering dwarf prove too difficult to overcome. His scramble is short-lived and unproductive, and his deep rumbling growl makes his frustration plain.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Handle Animal (1d20+8=16) to get Tagaiwi to attack.
Acrobatics (1d20+3=7) for Tagaiwi to jump over Pari and into the room.

Guess in the end we'll both just stand here and bleed this round . . . 

I'm loving the 'movie' of this that's playing out in my head, though! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2011)

Heinrich is slow on the uptake but he follows every one into the fray of battle. he will stop at the sight of the first Ve3gapygmi that he has a clear shot at and shot his flame jet at it.

[move] to be in view. [std act] (su) power flame jet

edit If he sees a way to target two of them he will, but not at the cost if hitting allies.

if he does not get to hit a target, can move, then the roll is for the next round.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

*Ending Round One, beginning Round Two*

It takes all of Garnets ability to wrangle her way past Tagaiwi and Pari and up the stairs but she does manage it.  The small plant creature thrusts its spear at Garnet as she passes but the point scapes across Garnet's armor and does not manage to injure the dwarven woman.

Tagaiwis tail lashes back and forth in that universal sign of ‘irritated kitty’; clearly he does not like being tromped on.  Pari struggles against the sticky vines but can’t wriggle free.  He does notice the vines are hardening and beginning to crack slightly.  His continuing struggle should eventually break himself free...

Mariah and Heinrich can’t push past Tagaiwi and Pari on the difficult stair but when Garnet manages to get past the two stuck in the stairwell they can at least move up a little.  They are still too far down the stair to use any of their ranged abilities, however.  Mariah, instead, calls upon Erwahai seeking her blessing and once again the goddess leaves her light touch upon her servant.

Begin Round Two!

The two creatures at the top of the stair move away from Garnet.  The first only moves far enough to be able to stab at her with its spear but unsuccessfully.  The one that flung the thorn at Pari again taps frenziedly on the wall and a thorn erupts from its hand to strike Garnet.  Afterwards it moves farther into the room.

The one at the stair again stabs down at Tagaiwi and hits the tiger with a vicious blow.

Party actions, Round Two...

[sblock=OOC]Note: I’m treating Mariah & Heinrich as having delayed in Round One and then taking advantage of the space cleared by Garnet.  This has the effect of moving them down the initiative order but, imo, it works better that way.  Mariah is effectively in N10 but down the stairs and Heinrich is in L11.

These may _seem_ like aberrations to the characters but their type is actually plant.

Stairs = difficult terrain.  The wall between the stairs and the room count as an obstacle in the hex at the top of the stairs.  Hexes further down the stairs also count as an obstacle and will require a skill check of some sort to pass.  You can, of course, navigate the stairs however you wish.

Marching order: Pari, Tagaiwi, Garnet, Mariah, Heinrich, Giocco.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   5   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              [color=#BBFF88]15[/color]  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/[color=#BBFF88]entangled & glued[/color] (round 2/3)
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]9[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=yellow]8[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Garnet circles warily.  She resists the temptation to attack the spearman by the stairs, knowing she would have to turn her back to the others.  Best to secure this flank, she decides, and trust her comrades to fight their way into the room.  

She steps carefully, then moves in, screaming and swinging.

OOC:  Move to M6, TWF attk on #1


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

Screaming in rage, Tagaiwi gathers himself and makes a prodigious leap over both Pari and Garnet (well, he has to push off Garnet's armored head once, but likely considers it only fair) and into the room. He caromes off a wall and comes to 'rest' just in front of one of the pygmies, immediately attempting to tear into it with his great fangs. He misses, of course.

Pari shouts out instructions as he struggles to free himself from the confounding glue and vines. "They're Vegepygmies . . . slashing or crushing weapons only! Stabbing will be ineffective!" He ends his sentence in a long string of multisyllabic words you can only assume are curses (unless you happen to speak Gnomish).

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Tagaiwi jumps over Pari and Garnet and moves to M6, then tries a bite attack at #1.
Acrobatics (Jump over Pari) (1d20+7=24), good for 12 feet of clearance w/out a running start.
Bite Attack (1d20+2=5)
STR Check (1d20=3)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

Tagaiwi's spectacular leap places him squarely in front of the farthest Vegepygmy right in the spot Garnet was headed towards.  Instead, the dwarf scrambles over the short wall to stand next to the tiger and make her bashing attacks at her foes.  Tagaiwi moves before Garnet; I propose Garnet scramble up to M7 instead.  As Tagaiwi leaps past the Vegepygmy it stabs the tiger yet again.

With Tagaiwi and Garnet up the stairs, Mariah and Heinrich finally have the chance to advance somewhat.

Mariah and Heinrich are up.

[sblock=OOC]Note: I’m treating Mariah & Heinrich as having delayed in Round One and then taking advantage of the space cleared by Garnet.  This has the effect of moving them down the initiative order but, imo, it works better that way.  Mariah is effectively in N10 but down the stairs and Heinrich is in L11.

These may _seem_ like aberrations to the characters but their type is actually plant.

Stairs = difficult terrain.  The wall between the stairs and the room count as an obstacle in the hex at the top of the stairs.  Hexes further down the stairs also count as an obstacle and will require a skill check of some sort to pass.  You can, of course, navigate the stairs however you wish.

Marching order: Pari, Tagaiwi, Garnet, Mariah, Heinrich, Giocco.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   5   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              [color=#BBFF88]15[/color]  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/[color=#BBFF88]entangled & glued[/color] (round 2/3)
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]4[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=yellow]8[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   dagger/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=mfloyd3]Oops. Sorry about that! I just skimmed your post and missed the line with his destination . . . didn't mean to steal your spot.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2011)

Heinrick is still near the end of the line. To further restrict his participation, he cannot see what is actually happening, except the "irritated kitty sound " from the tiger was not something he wanted to contend with. His Cross bow was nocked and loaded, but it was the wrong type of weapon. He casts light with a free hand, holding the crossbow in the other. "Valgustatus!" he then puts the bolt away.

cast light on the lighthouse wall at M,5


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Any movement, Scott?  The spaces that the map show as occupied by Tagaiwi and Garnet are free (though Heinrich couldn't make it to Garnet's space unless he used two move actions; plus, Mariah still has yet to move.)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2011)

standard action: cast spell,move action put bolt away? If that is not a mover action he will advance upteps until he sees his first vegapygmy. That is all he can do for now.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=mowgli]No worries, some confusion is normal. [/sblock]

OOC:  Garnet's move to M7 is fine.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=Scott]I presume unloading a crossbow would be the same sort of action as loading it (move).  I'm also guessing stowing the bolt would be a move action, so Heinrich would end the round with crossbow and bolt in hand.  Also, it's not so dark as to need light just yet, especially up high where you get full advantage of the last rays of the sun.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=glasseye]
from post 199



Scott DeWar said:


> heinrich *snip* taking out his cross bow, cocking it and placeing a bolt in it. He lets the more martial peoples go ahead first.




move action; stow the redied bolt, hold the crossbow in one hand, cast spell in the other.

standard action: cast light.

was thinking that the light house needs to be oit as night fall is coming...[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=Scott]Post 199 has no relevance to what you are doing now (other than indicate you have a fully loaded crossbow in hand).  That action is finished.  I'll amend my previous statement and make stowing a bolt a free action.  So, this would be Heinrich's actions by my calculation:
Standard: cast spell
Move: Unload crossbow
Free: stow bolt
In the end it works out pretty much the same: you have an unloaded crossbow in hand, you've cast a spell, and you are still three squares down from Pari on the staircase.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2011)

*Round Two ending...*

Mariah seems disconcerted by Pari’s information that the vegepygmies are resistant to piercing attacks.  She looks at the knocked arrow she holds and hesitates… 

Heinrich casts his spell and begins to adjust his own weaponry based on Pari’s information.

Round Two end.  Round Three begins.

With an agitated shuffling the two vegepygmies facing Garnet and Tagaiwi step back in order to bring their spears to bear once again.  The first thrusts his spear at the big cat and the second stabs at Garnet.  Both attacks miss and seem to set the vegepygmies into a nervous shifting of weight.

The vegepygmy leaning over the stairs jabs down at Mariah but she is just out of reach of the spear.

The thorn throwing vegepygmy continues his move around the room to get a good view of Garnet and ejects another thorn at the dwarf.  Again the thorn hits the dwarf, burrows beneath her skin, and seems to dissolve.

Pari and Tagaiwi are up; Garnet is next.  Everyone can post actions…

[sblock=OOC]Round Three is the third and last round that Pari is encased in the Tanglefoot vines.

Mariah is in M10 and Heinrich is in L11.

Stairs = difficult terrain (two movement points per square).  The wall between the stairs and the room count as an obstacle in the hex at the top of the stairs.  Hexes further down the stairs also count as an obstacle and will require a skill check of some sort to pass.  You can, of course, navigate the stairs however you wish.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   5   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              [color=#BBFF88]15[/color]  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/[color=#BBFF88]entangled & glued[/color] (round 3/3)
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]4[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]4[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Heinrich          [color=lightblue]16[/color]   6   crossbow/none [color=lightblue][[i]Shield[/i]][/color]
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The dwarf's blood spatters across the damp wooden floor, but she cannot spare a moment to staunch the bleeding.  "Mariah!  I need help!"  Garnet calls.  She swings again at the creature before her.

OOC:  Just the axe this time


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 16, 2011)

As she enters her trance Mariah casts a spell to call upon a friendly helper to aid against her foes. Targeting two spaces ahead of Pari


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=Lord Camulus]I could use a little more information.  I'm guessing you are casting _Summon Monster I_ but need you to tell me what monster you are summoning and where.  Two spaces ahead of Pari could be either L8 or N6.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2011)

Pari continues to struggle against the entangling vines and sticky glue. Tagaiwi closes with a spear wielding vegepygmi and tries to vent his fury against them to no avail.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]STR Check (1d20=5)

Tagaiwi moves to L6; Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

Heinrich move to M,9 to aid another for Pari to get free of the tangle foot effect.
move: difficult terrain 3 squares
std act aid another, strength check (here is to hoping)


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2011)

*Round Three/Four*

As Pari struggles against the stiff and brittle vines he can feel them crumbling away.  He manages to free one foot and he knows that in a few seconds he’ll be able to force the rest of the vines to break away.

Garnet and Tagaiwi close with the vegepygmies but it seems the gods of fate still hold their grudge against the party and their attacks do not connect with their opponents.  The vegepygmies continue to step back so that they can use their spears effectively.  They jab and thrust but to no avail.

Mariah, still standing down in the stairwell, begins the casting of her spell.  It is a complicated spell and the casting will takes severeal seconds before she finishes.

Heinrich pushes past Mariah carefully so as not to hinder her spellcasting.  His efforts to rock Pari back and forth and break him free seem to be paying off as chunks of the hardened vines break loose and crumble away from Pari.

Round Four.

While his vegepygmy allies take on Garnet and Tagaiwi, the vegepygmy looming above Heinrich makes a chuffing noise and attacks the wizard with his spear.  Heinrich gets lucky and the spear misses.

The vegepygmy that has been launching thorns from his flesh goes into convulsions.  Its abdomen heaves until it vomits a gobbet of acid at Garnet.  It splatters uselessly on the floor.

Pari’s struggles are finally successful as the largest, most constraining bits of vine break off.  He still has small shards of broken, hardened vine stuck to him but he is no longer hindered and can act freely…

Heinrich's _Shield_ fades away leaving the wizard dangerously exposed.  Mariah's casting finishes leaving her free to act as the divine emissary sent from Erwahai appears...

Round Four character actions, please.

[sblock=OOC]This is crazy.  Round four and the party has yet to scratch the vegepygmies!  Talk about a comedy of errors.

Stairs = difficult terrain (two movement points per square).  The wall between the stairs and the room count as an obstacle in the hex at the top of the stairs.  Hexes further down the stairs also count as an obstacle and will require a skill check of some sort to pass.  You can, of course, navigate the stairs however you wish.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   5   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]4[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]4[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally free of the hated vines, Pari springs to the top of the stairs and into the room, muttering prayers to the nature spirits to guide his hand as he goes. Tagaiwi slaps a couple of feints with his razor claws, then springs forward and tears a chunk from his enemy's haunch.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Pari moves to M6 and casts Guidance.
Tagaiwi moves to K6 and attacks VP1.
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=21) (Almost hit twice!)
Damage (1d6+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

ooc: let me think here. If i see this correctly, 
*cast a spell - AOO
need to move at least ten feet past Peri -  AOO
move at least ten feet down mast Mariah - AOO

Not good choices. will edit with decision shortley.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2011)

*Round Four continues...*

Tagaiwi rips a gaping hole in the vegepygmy's chest.  It makes a few ragged taps on the haft of its spear with one heavy nail before the spear clatters to the wooden floor.  The vegepygmy slumps to the ground.  Oddly, the creature never speaks or yells or gives any indication of pain beyond those few desperate taps as it falls.

Garnet is up... continuing round four.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18  [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color]
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   5   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]4[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]4[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

Heinrich sneers at the vegapygmie and points up. An intense jet of flame shoots out of hand at the creature!

[sblock=firejet]
Fire Jet (Su): As a standard action, you can send forth a
20-foot line of fire. Anyone in this line takes 1d6 points
of fire damage + 1 point for every two wizard levels you
possess. A successful Ref lex save halves this damage.
The DC of this save is equal to *10 + 1/2 your wizard
level + your Intelligence modifier.* Creatures that fail
their saving throw catch fire and take 1d6 points of fire
damage on the following round. Creatures that catch fire
can avoid this damage by taking a full-round action to
extinguish the flames by making a *DC 15* Reflex save.
Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on
the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically
extinguishes the f lame. You can use this ability a number
of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier.[/sblock]

dc 15 reflex for 1/2 damage, dc 15 to avoid another round of fire damage, or full round to extinguish

vV pidifo' pi-di-fo' Vv


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Desperate now, Garnet screams a Dwarven battlecry older than the nations of E'n, and strikes.

OOC:  Single attk w/axe


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2011)

*Round Four continues...*

Garnet's ancient warcry and the blast of flame erupting from the stairwell seems to have disconcerted the vegepygmies (as well as lightly toasting one and catching it on fire).  They begin to shuffle and click their thick nails on the shafts of their weapons.

Mariah is up... continuing round four.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18  [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color]
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   longspear/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   [color=yellow]4[/color]   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]4[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]4[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2011)

An eagle, crackling with a golden radiance, appears in the most opportune position guided by Erwahai’s wisdom and immediately swoops to deliver its divine justice on the vegepygmy.  Even servants of the gods are not immune to fate, it seems, as the eagle misses with all its attacks.

Round Five

Seeing the battle turn drastically against them in a few short seconds the sole vegepygmy facing Garnet, and now Tagaiwi, drops its spear and turns to run towards the ladder opening itself to attacks as it does so.

Above Heinrich at the stair the flaming vegepygmy bats at the fire finally succeeding in putting out the flames that danced across its body.

The vegepygmy with the flaming stone circling his head starts to belch forth another gobbet of acid, this time at the eagle.  The eagle strikes at the vegepygmy but the plant creature is able to vomit the acid out anyway.  It misses the eagle and splatters on the floor.

Character actions, please.

[sblock=OOC]Vegepygmy 2 moves to I3 unless AoO from Garnet and Tagaiwi are successful.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18  [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color]
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   ----/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   [color=yellow]4[/color]   longspear/none 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]4[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]4[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 18, 2011)

At last free to respond to the sorcerous threat, Garnet wades in, swinging her axe against the acid-spewing creature.

OOC:  Move to K8, hit with axe (single attk)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2011)

Seing that VP#3 is escaping its doom of a firey death, Heinrich repeats his last attack of a stream of fire on the same one.
"Lassen Sie mich Ihnen in die andere Welt!"

translation: 



Spoiler



Let me introduce you to the other world!


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 18, 2011)

Mariah with her drawn bow steps to the side (A 5 foot step to M11) aims at the opponent in the center of the room (2).


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Lord Camulus]Mariah is 15 feet down the stairwell and has been since the beginning of this combat.  There is no way possible she can 5 foot step to M11.  She needs to advance into the room (either up the stairway or up the wall) before she can fire at anything or, even, see anything that is going on in the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2011)

Tagaiwi makes a valiant effort to stop the plant man from escaping, lashing out with a long paw and then giving in to his blood lust and chasing after him for another attack - both come up short.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]AoO vs. Running Vegepygmi (1d20+2=17)  (Just misses)
Chase it down (assumes it moves less than 40'/rnd)
To Hit (1d20+2=10) (Misses badly)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh im sry i thought the door was on the other end my bad


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 19, 2011)

OOC: In that case...

The now golden haloed girl moves up the stairs (to M7) with bow in hand and takes said shot.

OOC: If you want me to re roll id be happy to.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2011)

Tagaiwi’s claw scrapes long marks down the back of the vegepygmy but doesn’t penetrate the armor it wears.

Likewise, Garnet’s attack is deflected, though by some force of magic instead of physical armor.

The eagle summoned by Mariah vanishes in a crackling of golden energy and a scream of defiance.  Mariah moves up the stairs and fires.  The arrow strikes the wall past the vegepygmy and sticks, quivering from the impact.

Heinrich is the only one who seems to have any luck as his magically conjured fire shoots up out of the stairwell to hit the vegepygmy at the overhang of the floor.  The fire engulfs the creature and its corpse falls burning to the floor.

Round Six

The vegepygmy writhes under Tagaiwi’s claws and turns quickly to face the big cat.  It lashes out with claws of its own cutting deep slashes in the already battered Tagaiwi.

The spewing vegepygmy backs away from Garnet and again launches a stream of acid from its mouth at the dwarven warrior.  It splashes Garnet and the skin reddens with minor burns.

Continuing Round Six; party turn.  Pari/Tagaiwi are up, Garnet next.  Actions, everyone, please.

[sblock=OOC]Lord Camulus, sorry if I sounded curt in my previous post to you; I was in a hurry and was trying to type the info out quickly before I left the house today.  And I should have explained the set up better so that’s my fault.

Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18  [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color]
Vegepygmy 2       18   5   ----/none
Vegepygmy 3       18   [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color] 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]2[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]2[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Heinrich moves north to N , 6 and Northwest to M , 5 and  launches another gout of flame at the vegapygmy contending with the tiger.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Garnet strikes at the creature yet again, trying to force her blade through the force that surrounds him.

OOC:  single attk, axe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2011)

Desperate now to end the plant-man's life before his own is taken, Tagaiwi strikes with all his might. But his wounds make him weak, and claws and teeth catch only empty air.

Pari sees his friend in trouble and moves as quickly as his little legs will carry him, flying to the attack. He rushes it somewhat, though, and his scythe misses as well.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Tagaiwi attacks: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=14)

Pari moves to J3 and attacks: Pari To Hit (1d20+1=11)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2011)

Heinrich makes a step to one side to avoid frying Pari as the gnome darts across the room and the wizard unleashes another bolt of fire...  The vegepygmy catches the full blast of fire and Pari and Tagaiwi feel the heat as it blazes past them.  The creature falls and then there was only the one remaining.

Mariah's turn...

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Vegepygmy 1       18  [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color]
Vegepygmy 2       18  [color=red]-1[/color]   ----/[color=red]dead[/color]
Vegepygmy 3       18   [color=red]-1[/color]   longspear/[color=red]dead[/color] 
Vegepygmy S       17   4   ----/none 
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]2[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]2[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 19, 2011)

With her divinely imbued bow still beaming with golden light from her spell Mariah focuses her atention now on the being to her left (S). Bow pulled back her aim placing the creature s head just bellow the tip of the arrow notched she lets it fly to find its purpose.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2011)

Garnet cleaves through the vegepygmy at the same time that Mariah's arrow spits the creature spinning half of it around until both pieces fall to the floor oozing sap in a large sticky puddle.

It is quiet except for the heavy breathing of the survivors.

Giocco clatters up the stairs now that it is safe and stares at the carnage.  He goes over to stamp out the fire still flickering over the corpse at the ladder leading up to the light floor.  "I knew you could do it, from the minute I saw you at the docks, I knew it!"  He dances a little jig in his excitement then stops and takes a deep breath glancing up at the trapdoor above him.  "Now there's only one place left any could be hiding..."

Yay! Combat is over!

[sblock=Items found on Vegepygmies]
Ioun Torch (75 gp) that glows with flickering, greenish fire.
Tanglefoot bags (x4; 200 gp) one used by vegepygmy
MW Rosewood Armor (small) (x3; 600 gp)
MW Longspear (small) (x3; 465 gp)
Bracers of Armor +1 (1,000 gp)
 [/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I'm sorry, I totally overlooked the damage Garnet did to the vegepygmy earlier in the round...

And a general apology to all of you.  I didn't expect the extra armor on the monsters to have such a dramatic effect on the combat.  I'll know to keep that in mind in future encounter planning.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Heinrich takes a breath to relax himmself. His eyes close part way as he meditates and focuses his thoughts .. .. .. ..

detect magic-cantrip


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2011)

Obviously, the burning stone is magical as is the set of bracers worn by the vegepygmy that is not wearing armor.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Garnet leans against the wall, trying to staunch the bleeding from the thorn wounds on her shoulder.  Then she staggers reluctantly over to Pari, obviously trying to conceal the pain of her injuries.

"I think I need some of those berries," she tells him, the thought obviously unappealing to her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

Pari gazes at the sorely wounded dwarf for a moment, then gravely hands him the largest of the three remaining fruits. He then pulls the Goodberry from his pack and breaks it open, fussing at Tagaiwi until the great cat reluctantly eats all four of the seeds.

"Anyone else in need? We've still got a couple left."

[sblock=OOC]Gives Garnet the Cure Medium Wounds fruit. Everyone has a Goodberry (you'll need to roll to see how many berries are inside). We've got two Cure Light Wounds fruits left.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Garnet nods her thanks.  She eyes the fruit a moment, then throws it into her mouth, chews, and swallows.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Minimum level for Cure Moderate Wounds is third.  So, +3.  That will put Garnet at full hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2011)

Pari grins wolfishly at the dwarf. "See, don't you feel better now? I'm telling you, I know my plants!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 21, 2011)

The Dwarf looks at the gnome, then smiles in spite of herself.  "Of course," she mutters.  "If I ever find myself sprouting berries, I'll be sure to ask you what they are."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2011)

The only place that hasn't been checked now is the top-most floor, the floor containing the light and reflecting apparatus.  The way leading up to that floor is by ladder and a trap-door in the ceiling.  It would be difficult (but not entirely impossible) for Tagaiwi to navigate.

Giocco watches the healing quietly.  When it seems that all is done that is going to get done he glances up at the trap door then back to the group he calls his 'army'.  "You going up there?"

[sblock=OOC]I need to know what you're doing with Tagaiwi, Mowgli.

Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

"come, vee go" Heinrich points up to the trap door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

Pari looks at the ladder and door, then back to Tagaiwi. "I think you'd better hang out down here, big fella. Guard." He indicates the base of the ladder as Tagaiwi's 'client' then turns back to the party. "Ready."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Garnet looks to see that the others are prepared to ascend the ladder, then begins her ascent.

OOC:  If anyone calls for her to stop, she will, as she wants everyone ready.  Also, I think she can climb the ladder with her shield worn (ACP, but not sure a climb check is necessary), but if she has to put it across her back she will.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2011)

This time Heinrick follows Garnet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

Pari falls in behind the wizard.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2011)

As Tagaiwi guards at the base of the ladder the rest ascend led by Garnet.  The chamber at the top is, you can tell by a glance, empty of occupants.  It is enclosed by large windows of very expensive Venzan glass but what draws the attention is the large fire at the center of the room.  It is set in a huge, round, brass basin nearly ten feet in diameter but the flames are an unusual color for fire; clearly this is the source of the green light.  

On the seaward side of the fire is some sort of contraption of brass framework and cut glass and crystal meant to cast the light in a concentrated beam out to sea.  Except that something has gone wrong with the mechanism: the crystal focuser lurches and wobbles erratically and occasionally bathes a section of the room in green light.

In addition the floor is streaked with a moss-like growth that radiates outward from the fire in oddly regular lines and angles back upon itself when it reaches the wall.  Giocco's spellbook is sprawled open on the floor in a patch of the moss.

From the lighthouse below you can hear a deep bellow and the resounding crash of someone stomping up the stairs.  "GIOCCO!  Where are you boy?!  What have you done to my...  What in the name of Dessano's flashing eye?!"  The voice goes silent and you all can hear the deep warning rumble of Tagaiwi's growl.

[sblock=Scott]I need a Knowledge (Arcana) check from Heinrich[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2011)

K .  Arcana check(ooc; been waitin to give you one of these!)

[sblock=Glasseye] hey Tonx, are we gaming today?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

_Sounds like this fella belongs here. I wouldn't want to be in Giocco's boots right now!_ Pari sticks his head out over the trap and eyeballs his friend. "Ibaba, Tagaiwi! Pagkatira!"

[sblock=Actions]Command Tagaiwi to leave off his growling; at ease.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2011)

"Most Pecuiliar"

Heinrich observes the room in it entirety, the focuses on the mossy patch. Gioccho, is the moss your doing? It seems to have a purposeful shape, is that a pentagram? And _everyone_, do not go near any thing quite yet."

He takes out a copper coin and starts flipping it in the air like he was getting ready to choose heads or tails, but he only catches it, and not looks at the result.

Waiting for answer from Giocchio.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

The moss does seem to have grown in the pattern of some obscure arcane shape that Heinrich recognizes from his study.  He wonders what it is meant to contain... or _maintain_.  Without further study, however, he won't know exactly what it means or what might happen should he tamper with it.

"I don't know _anything_ about this moss.  It wasn't here..."  Giocco trails off when he hears the voice from below.  "Oh, gods, it's my Da!"  The boy visibly pales.

The man allowed to pass by Tagaiwi comes up the ladder and stares 'round the room shaking his head.  "What have you done?  What have you _done_?"  As he crosses the room to examine the tainted light the crystal focuser lurches and bathes Giocco's father in a flash of green light.  The light seems to infuse his body and he stops in his tracks.  He makes a gurgling sound and then with a horrific tearing sound his head rips itself from its body, sprouts wings and an obscene array of tentacles and flies up into the air shrieking.









*OOC:*


Initiative, please.







[sblock=Perception DC 10]The body lying on the floor still twitches.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/none 
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

inishkative

"Was im Namen aller, die heilig und gut, nur passiert ist?

Stay avay from die licht!"

[sblock=crunchy] 
k. Arcana: Identify what the creature is/anything else
Spellcraft: figure out what kind of transformation just happened
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

Pari springs into action at the first sign of trouble . . .

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions will depend on what else he notices with his perception check, and what he knows about the creature.

Initiative (1d20+2=21)
Perception (1d20+10=26)
Know (Nature) (1d20+7=20)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Garnet's jaw drops in horror at the transformation.  "The body!"   She shouts.  "It's moving!"

OOC:  She critted her Perception roll.  This scene will be indelibly seared into Garnet's memory.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

Neither Pari nor Heinrich know anything about the creature:  there is nothing natural about it and Heinrich’s studies haven’t encountered a horror such as this yet.  In addition, since there wasn’t any actual spellcasting Heinrich can’t be sure what sort of transformation has taken place.  He thinks it could be some sort of polymorph effect but that it is much more likely to be a necromantic transformation.  However, Heinrich is convinced that the moss, grown into its arcane configuration, is key to the maintenance of whatever power the firelight flashing through the crystal focuser has.

While Pari can’t figure out anything about the creature (although the twitching body does resemble tales of zombies that he has heard) he does notice the moss:  at first glance it seems totally natural except for its unusual growth pattern and the location and speed of its growth.  His keen eyes notice that the tendrils of the moss sway in time to the flickering of the fire.

OOC: Mariah, Pari, then Heinrich are up...

[sblock=OOC]Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Pari              17  [color=yellow]12[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Lanterna Sr Head  15  19   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12  12   ----/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

Unable to place the creature accurately, Pari quickly decides that a straight up assault is the fastest way to resolve the issue. He charges the creature, transferring his momentum into a powerful swing of his scythe at the end of his short run.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Drop Combat Expertise and Charge the critter (moving to J5).
To Hit (1d20+4=16)
Damage (1d6=3)

AC: 14 until he acts again. If by some chance this thing is a aberration, ooze or vermin he gets an additional +1 TH and a +2 Dodge bonus to his AC from his Warden of Nature racial trait.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli]Attacking the flying head or the twitching, still prone body?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=GlassEye]The head.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

""Giocchio, Please concentrate on my questions, Is the fire your doing? Was it a part of the spell? Did you draw the pentagram on the floor?"

He contemplates how to safely douse the fire while waiting for a reply to his questions.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

*Round One continues...*

Mariah appears to be transfixed by the flickering of the green flames.  She stands staring…

Pari’s scythe opens up a long gash on the head’s cheek that drips a foul, green ichor.

Giocco follows on Pari’s heels sobbing.  ”Da! Da!  I didn’t mean to do it; I swear!  They’ll fix it.  I paid ‘em to fix it!”  He kneels by the body but the boy’s proximity alerts some sense in the still moving body and it makes a lurching grab for Giocco.  Giocco, horrified by the grasping hand, scuttles back away from it.  As he goes he runs into his spellbook still lying open on the floor and he focuses on it.  Blinking back tears he snatches it up and runs to the wall disappearing down the trapdoor.

Heinrich’s pedantic questions are clearly _not_ going to be answered anytime soon.

The head of Lanterna, Sr. darts forward with gnashing teeth and rips a mouthful of flesh from Pari.  The body stumbles unsteadily to its feet.









*OOC:*


The body provokes an attack of opportunity from Pari as it stands.













*OOC:*


Garnet is up;  Mariah and Heinrich still have actions but once I get Garnet’s action we’ll move to round two so I’ll take everyone’s actions now.





[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17  [color=orange]8[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Lanterna Sr Head  15  [color=yellow]16[/color]   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12  12   ----/none
Garnet            19  12   waraxe & shield/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/delaying 
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


two questionsfor the dm, since the boy is gone.
1. is the fire at least campfire sized?
2. is there a clean shot for a fire jet to hit either the body or the head? if there is i have the damage below and have counted it as cast for now.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Garnet's eyes flick in horror between the head and body of what had once been a man.  Then she charges, axe upraised.  But all in the room are caught off-guard as she side-steps the abomination before her, instead running switfly to deliver a hard blow to the swinging lens of the lighthouse lamp.

OOC:  Advance to J8 and hit the lens, assuming she thinks she can do it without the light hitting her.  She is willing to soak attacks of opportunity from the head/body, but will not step into the light.  If she cannot get directly to the light without it hitting her, she'll full move the long way around to try to get to it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

*End of Round One...*

Heinrich does manage to get a clear line at the head and fire streaks from his hand to singe the beast.

The senior Lanterna’s head takes a nip out of Garnet as she passes.  Garnet solidly hits the wildly rotating focusing apparatus and narrowly avoids being bathed in its light.  The focuser, already unstable from whatever the vegepygmies may have done to it and the lack of maintenance over the past several weeks, tips and crashes to the floor with a shattering of glass and crystal.  The oppressive aura of menace in the room that you all didn’t even realize was there until its absence lessens though the pieces of Lanterna Sr. still threaten the group.









*OOC:*


Round Two: Pari is up.













*OOC:*


Scott, the basin is ten feet in diameter.  The fire fills it but isn’t threatening now that the focuser is gone.





[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17   [color=orange]8[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Lanterna Sr Head  15  [color=yellow]15[/color]   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12  12   ----/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Garnet            19  [color=yellow]11[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2011)

Pari takes an off balance swipe as the body rises, scoring a shallow wound across it's chest. Deciding discretion is the better part of valor, he takes a short step away and begins weaving his hands in complex patterns, chanting a prayer to Kavan for his aid.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]AoO To Hit, Damage (1d20+2=19, 1d6=1) vs. Body
Move: 5' Step to K4
Standard: Begin _Summon Nature's Ally I_[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2011)

As Pari begins his spell the body of Lanterna Sr. shambles forward towards the gnome.  The head flaps about slowly assessing its opponents before darting down towards Garnet with gnashing teeth.  Garnet is not quite in defensive stance when the head swoops down and takes another bite out of the dwarf.









*OOC:*


Round Two continues: Heinrich is up, then Garnet & Mariah.  Pari begins Round Three.





 [sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17   [color=orange]8[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Lanterna Sr Head  15  [color=yellow]15[/color]   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12  [color=yellow]11[/color]   ----/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Garnet            19   [color=yellow]9[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

seeing his last flame jet be of poor summoning, he tries it again, realizing he is running out of his abilty to summon the element.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Garnet hesitates, wondering if this bizarre magic could in some way be reversed.  But the gnome and the human wizard, far wiser in the arcane arts than she, have already begun using lethal force.  She swings her axe even as she tries to use her shield to buffet the hideous flapping thing before her.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 25, 2011)

OOC: I'm Sorry the sight has been inaccessible to me for about a week.  some security problem.

Mariah glairs at the beast unsure of its strength, but remembering the fallen body of the boys father she draws her bow and fires at it without question aiming for the beasts head.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2011)

*Round Two continues...*

Heinrich carefully aims his blast of fire so that it only strikes the head darting above Garnet.  The head bobs and doesn't take the full blast of the fire but is still burnt by it.  Unfortunately, Garnet’s and Mariah’s attacks miss the mark.









*OOC:*


Begin Round Three.  Pari is up.





[sblock=Combat Stats]Welcome back, Lord camulus.  Glad things have been resolved for you.

Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17   [color=orange]8[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Lanterna Sr Head  15  [color=yellow]12[/color]   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12  [color=yellow]11[/color]   ----/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Garnet            19   [color=yellow]9[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/delaying
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=GlassEye]Where did the body end it's move when it shambled after Pari? Makes a difference in the placement of his summoned dog.

Also, I'd like to apply the 'Celestial' template to the dog - this would not raise it's CR and it looks as though it's permissible, but I'm new to the summoning game. Is this allowed?[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli]You cannot Summon Celestial versions of animals with Summon Nature's Ally.  If you look at Summon Monster you will see it specifically calls out that creatures have the fiendish or celestial template.  Summon Nature's Ally offers typically better, and generally more varied, summons than its counterpart and certainly needs no further boosts.

Its also a flavor difference SNA is summoning an animal a natural creature while SM is summoning an outsider.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

ooc: for posterity, I am post one more action, just in case the round is hung up on me.

watching the heqd dodge the majority of the flame, he tries one mor time, along with a curse, "blast it zum Glück!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]You cannot Summon Celestial versions of animals with Summon Nature's Ally.  If you look at Summon Monster you will see it specifically calls out that creatures have the fiendish or celestial template.  Summon Nature's Ally offers typically better, and generally more varied, summons than its counterpart and certainly needs no further boosts.
> 
> Its also a flavor difference SNA is summoning an animal a natural creature while SM is summoning an outsider.[/sblock]




[sblock=Judge AF]Thanks, AF! I was looking at SNA and didn't see anything forbidding it, but didn't think to look at SM to see if it was specifically allowed there.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep.  What AF said. (Thanks, AF).  And updated map posted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

Seeing the grotesque body in hot pursuit, Pari quickly wraps up his summoning. A small dog appears behind the shambling corpse, immediately trying to hamstring the thing as Pari goes to work with his scythe.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Dog appears in I6.
Pari attacks (1d20+4=23) for (1d6=6) damage.
Dog attacks (1d20+4=20) for (1d4+1=2) damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dog]
Dog   CR 1/3

XP 135
N Small animal
Init +1; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +8
 DEFENSE

AC 13, touch 12, flat-footed 12 (+1 Dex, +1 natural, +1 size)
hp 6 (1d8+2)
Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +1
 OFFENSE

Speed 40 ft.
Melee bite +2 (1d4+1)
 STATISTICS

Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Base Atk +0; CMB +0; CMD 11 (15 vs. trip)
Feats Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills Acrobatics +1 (+9 jumping), Perception +8, Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking); Racial Modifiers +4 Acrobatics when jumping, +4 Survival when tracking by scent[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

*Round Three*

Pari and the summoned hound savage the corpse of the lighthouse keeper but it continues its attack.  It throws a fist at the small druid with the weight of its dead body behind the punch but in its clumsiness it doesn't even connect.

The head swoops on Garnet with flashing teeth and takes another nibble.  Barely a moment later Heinrich again lays down a line of fire and burns the head.  It bursts into flame!









*OOC:*


Continuing Round Three.  Garnet is up, followed by Mariah & Pari.





[sblock=Combat Stats] 
Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17   [color=orange]8[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Lanterna Sr Head  15  [color=yellow]11[/color]   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12   [color=red]3[/color]   ----/none
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Garnet            19   [color=orange]6[/color]   waraxe & shield/none
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

> Barely a moment later Heinrich again lays down a line of fire and burns the head. It bursts into flame!




HA! sehr gut!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not sure how much time I'll have to post later today, so just in case I'll put a couple of contingency actions here.

If the body is still alive when Pari's up he'll attack it - his damage should kill it (again) I think. Assuming the dog can reach the head (I don't know how low it's flying, but if it's coming in low enough to hit Garnett the dog should be able to reach it) the dog will attack the head.

If Mariah attacks and kills the body, Pari will move to J6 to set up the flank with Garnett and attack the head instead.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Pari attacks (1d20+2=20) for (1d6=3) damage.
Dog attacks (1d20+2=15) for (1d4+1=4) damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 26, 2011)

Taking aim once more at the floating cranium in the room. Curses exiting her mouth in the infernal language. If words were physical hers would be as sharp as the tips of her arrows.


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 26, 2011)

ew that sucked lol


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

Garnet seems to be judging the best way to get a clean strike at the erratically flying head.

Mariah has a clear shot but the darting head proves difficult for the archer to hit and the arrow flies wide.

Pari slashes the animated body and it teeters on its heels before toppling over and crashing to the tower floor with a solid thud.  It twitches then lies still.  The hound whirls as it sees the body drop and leaps to bite the head tearing a gash in its greenish flesh.

The head distends its jaw and blasts out a high-pitched shriek.  The sound chills you even in the stuffy warmth of the lighthouse…









*OOC:*


Continuing Round Four.  Heinrich is up, followed by Mariah, Garnet & then Pari.  Everyone must make a DC 12 Fort save vs. the shriek or be paralyzed for 2d4 rounds.





[sblock=Combat Stats] 
Initiative Order/Current hit points

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Pari              17   [color=orange]8[/color]   scythe/none
Tagaiwi           14   [color=orange]6[/color]   ----/unable to get into the fight 
Lanterna Sr Head  15   [color=orange]7[/color]   ----/none
Lanterna Sr Body  12   [color=red]0[/color]   ----/[color=red]dead[/color]
Heinrich          12   6   crossbow/none 
Mariah            15   8   bow/none
Garnet            19   [color=orange]6[/color]   waraxe & shield/delaying
Ashleigh          16   [color=yellow]5[/color]   none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 27, 2011)

"Heinrich!" Shouts Garnet.  "Go see what Giocco is doing -- Don't let him play any more with that book!  We'll finish this thing!"

Garnet steps in, lunging with her shield while swinging her axe in a deadly arc.

OOC:  TWF, axe and shield


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

Heinrich points his hand to send another flame jet, but freezes in mid action. (see post 307)









*OOC:*


 sorry glasseye, missed the call for a save


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

Pari shakes off the effect of the screaming head and feels a cold anger settle over him at the atrocities being committed here. He quick-steps around the fallen body of the lightkeeper and swings his scythe in a vicious arc, planting the long curved blade deep in the skull. He then swings again, slinging the impaled head off of his weapon and across the room where it smacks against the wall, slides down and is still.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
GE, I assumed this was a kill shot, though it could still be usurped by Mariah's action. If not, please feel free to correct in your summary.
Fortitude Save (1d20+7=27)
Move to J6 for the flank.
attacks (1d20+4=24)
Crit Confirm (1d20+4=23)
Damage (4d6=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 27, 2011)

Her curses are now bordering on a steady chant of infernal. Her next arrow notched she lets it fly once more only this time aiming for the larger headless torso.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


You all need to learn to follow directions!  Thanks, Mowgli, for actually rolling the save I asked for.







Heinrich, Mariah, and Garnet are all paralyzed (previously posted actions for these characters didn't happen because you are all, Pari excluded, frozen and unable to move for a short time).

Pari finally strikes!  The scythe cuts through the air and the shriek abruptly cuts off.  The head flies (not of its own accord) across the room and to the floor in a rain of greenish brain matter.

Eventually the paralysis will wear off but for the moment, Pari is the only one able to move around.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

Pari looks around at his allies briefly, takes stock of his magical arsenal (such as it is) and realizes he can't do anything for them at the moment.

_Now to make sure young Giocco doesn't get himself - or us - into any more difficulty!_

He moves quickly to the trap door and peers downward. Assuming the way is clear he makes his way down the ladder, stopping to pat Tagaiwi absently on the head in reassurance that it's not his fault the spirit infused senior Lanterna made it up the ladder.

[sblock=OOC]Is Giocco anywhere to be seen here?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

Giocco is nowhere to be seen on the floor directly below the light.  He must have gone further down the tower.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

_Not here either. Hmmm. I think the power of the summoning is broken so they should be safe up there._

He calls Tagaiwi to heel and heads down the stairs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

_can't move, must try, must keep trying, so cold .. .. .. .._


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

The paralysis will fade in 30 to 60 seconds so Heinrich, Garnet and Mariah will be not far behind Pari and Tagaiwi.

When Pari reaches the ground floor of the tower and enters the attached living quarters of the lighthouse he sees Giocco standing in front of a newly stoked fire with several used tindertwigs scattered about his feet.  The boy is sobbing and tosses one last handful of pages ripped from the book onto the fire before tossing the cover on after them.  When he hears Pari he quickly wipes his face on his sleeve and chokes back his sobs.

"I killed my Da..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

Heinrich sees who, and what, is missing and hurries down the ladder, gulps when he sees the tiger and moves cautiously, and then hurries down the steps to find the missing two.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

When Pari sees what the distraught young man is doing he lunges for the fireplace, rescuing as many of the pages as he can. As he works he's talking to Giocco, and when he's gotten what he can he turns his full attention to him.

"It's not the tool, it's the hand that wields it, lad." He moves over and reaches up to pat the young man comfortingly on the back. "Your intentions were good, though you over reached a good bit. And it's gonna sting for a good long while, but you'll need to learn from this and get through it. The sailors need this lighthouse tended to, and your Da' wouldn't have wanted you to abandon your post - it's always been a Lanterna keeping the house, and should remain so."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2011)

About this time Heinrich, Garnet and Mariah come down the staircase all in a rush.

Giocco listens to Pari and straightens nodding and wiping the occasional tear off on his sleeve.  "Aye, it's the Lanterna way."  He visibly struggles to control himself and resoluteness settles on him making him seem a much different person that the somewhat scattered youth that the group first met.  He nudges the papers and the singed and cracked leather of the book cover that Pari rescued.  "Take that with you, I won't do magic again without proper training."


----------



## Lord_camulus (Jan 29, 2011)

"Maybe a local mage can offer up a short list of practice spells for you in return for such a tomb. It would be more than a fair trade i think." Mariah sends her glance over to the human in their company. Her face holding a kind smile almost saying the words "it would be the right thing to do".

OOC: hey im sry i didn't read that one paragraph about the saves i was extremely bzy that day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

"I know uf one who can teach you" Says Heinrich in a gentle voiced. He walks over to the tyouth and puts his hand on his shoulder. I know uf a young wizard, *his eyes close and tears start to fall down his cheeks* who once summoned fire to intentionaly harm another, *his body is shaking gently in sobs* and who has not seen either of his parents since then." His eyes opens aws tears flow freely as he continues, "Ich habe noch einen Preis auf meinen Kopf. I still have a price on my head, back there"

[sblock=Lord_camulus]


Lord_camulus said:


> "Maybe a local mage can offer up a short list of practice spells for you in return for such a tomb.




I think you might mean Tome, as in a book? Tomb is where you bury people.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2011)

Giocco shakes his head.  "No, I won't keep that here.  When you leave, take it, or I'll just burn the rest of it.  I know the fault lies with me and not the book, but... I won't be practicing magic soon, if ever again."  He just shakes his head and exhales deeply.  He seems exhausted and rubs the back of his head and neck as if attempting to relieve a building headache.  He looks around and his eyes settle on the sack he's carried almost since you first encountered him.  He goes to it and unwraps the heavy gold platter.  "Your payment.  You've done me a great service and I won't forget it.  Lanterna's always pay their debts."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2011)

The lad having said his piece, Heinrich gives the name of his uncle the scribner. "You can find me there when you are ready to take up the arts. and if I am not there, leave message for me. "

when the payment is offered, the wizard is suddenly feeling very guilty about accepting it. He looks to the others.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2011)

Giocco nods wearily and motions towards the kitchen area.  "You hungry you can help yourself to whatever you can find.  And you can use my Da's room to sleep in, and the cot."  He pulls a blanket from a trunk.  "More blankets here if you need 'em.  I'm gonna get some sleep."  He goes off into the storage room below the stairs and closes the door behind him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2011)

Pari watches somberly as Giocco makes his exit. Scratching Tagaiwi absently under the chin, he turns to the others. "We should take a few minutes and clean the place up a bit - he's a tough lad but he'll not need to see the results of the fight upstairs. Helping him lay his father to rest would also be a kind gesture. And then we'll need to make arrangements to get off this rock - I'm assuming he'll take us back to Venza, but you never know . . ."

[sblock=OOC]We can RP all that out, or you could post a summary, GE, whatever suits your needs.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

Heinrich uses his mage hand extensively to gather the mouldy/spoiled foods, and then he starts to work on the dishes them selves, wth the invisible hand, while he sits on a chair and his hand grasping from a distance and such. He otherwise looks deep in thought.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Garnet gathers a blanket from the chest.  "I'll wrap his father for burial," she says matter-of-factly, making her way back to the ladder.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

It's an unpleasant business all around but the group removes all evidence of the vegepygmies and prepare the senior Lanterna for his funeral rites.  During the clean-up Heinrich has the chance to assess the burnt pages of the book and finds that there are a few spells salvageable: Endure Elements, Touch of the Sea, and Elemental Touch.  The cover, cracked and burnt from the heat of the fire, doesn't seem worth saving but when Heinrich goes to toss it into the fire again he notices a scrap of paper that was used in binding with some odd characters on it.  He can't make it out but Garnet looks at it and recognizes the Lesser Runic character for 'mine' and a few others too faded to make out.  Dismantling the cover shows several pieces of old paper used in the binding but none seem to have any relation to the one with the Runic character on it.

Giocco tells you the funeral rites will be held in a couple of days after the proper rituals are held and that you can stay if you wish.  The funeral itself is simple and the villagers in the nearest village help Giocco build a small raft, place the body on it and set it adrift on the ocean as the tide goes out.  Giocco arranges for a fisherman to take you back to Venza on his quicker and more roomy vessel and asks if you will deliver a letter to those in charge of naval issues for him.  He tells you the letter asks for specialists to repair the fire still burning with green flames and the broken optics.

The journey back to Venza is much quicker than the longboat journey and you have the chance to relax a bit since you don't have to take turns rowing.  The fisherman drops you off and takes off with little ceremony.  Back on Venza's streets you are able to have the treasure assessed and sell the bits you aren't interested in keeping.

        *GM:*  Feel free to keep roleplaying a bit if you want but the adventure officially ends today.  I'll answer any questions you might have.  I'll get the experience and treasure updated into the first post of the thread as soon as I possibly can.  Congratulations to you 1st levels, you'll definitely reach 2nd level.  And I would really appreciate it if you have suggestions and comments about the adventure that I could use to make better adventures in the future and/or especially to become a better DM.  Thanks, you were all good sports and I enjoyed it.  --GE


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


A nice little adventure, GlassEye! I thoroughly enjoyed it, and I'm glad my terrible rolls didn't get Pari and Tagaiwi waxed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


is the page with the rune "mine" perhaps a treasure map?







Before leaving the lighthouse. .. .. .. ..
Heinrich to Garnet:
"Do you think zees ist map or deed to a mine?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 1, 2011)

"I don't know if the Dwarves made deeds back then," comments Garnet, frowning.  The Seithr Dwarves had used stone markers at least since their return to the mountains, she reflected.  But who knew what the older traditions were.

"I'll keep this, then, if ye don't object," she says, brandishing the faded parchment.  "If anything ever comes of it, I'll find you and see that you're in for a share.  Though there's little enough here."

OOC:  Cool run, GE!  Not sure what to suggest as far as improvements, everything seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

"Garnet, Vee need to take book cover to a book binder. Vee can find out more about writing from zem, Ja?"

And to the party as a whole, Heinrich would like to buy the bracers from the party. The spells he would need to rest the night and memorize a cantrip and copy them to his book, and then the party can sell the pages.

[sblock=end of adventure wrap up]
if ameeable to the party, Heinrich will do the following:
copy spells in to his own book (cost 60 gp)
buy bracers (1000 gp)

gp gained:
encounters: 1205.5
Time gp:    336 gp
total receied: 1541.5 gp
spent: -1060.0
net gain: 481.5 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

Garnet is pretty certain the parchment is neither a map nor a deed.  With just one readable rune it is impossible to tell its import, however.  And the person who bound it into a book's cover clearly didn't understand what it was they had in their possession.  A knowledgeable bookbinder might be able to tell you where the book came from.  (This is actually supposed to be a lead-in to another adventure but I've been a bit busy and haven't finished and submitted it yet).

OOC: Thanks for the compliments.  I'm glad no one died.  It seemed to be a close call a couple of times; lucky my rolls were nearly as bad as yours!  I'm curious what you all felt about the delaying action if it took longer than 24 hours for someone to post.  Mowgli, you are letting your players give you predetermined actions in case they are unable to post for a while.  How is that working?  I think if you like the way it works, I might give it a shot and see how it works for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I'm curious what you all felt about the delaying action if it took longer than 24 hours for someone to post.  Mowgli, you are letting your players give you predetermined actions in case they are unable to post for a while.  How is that working?  I think if you like the way it works, I might give it a shot and see how it works for me.




maybe if it is
[sblock=placed in sblocks]
[/sblock]
 it would help to keep the clutter down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it's working fairly well. I need to establish a set place for everyone to post those up - as it stands Satin Knights posted his on the Wiki, and the others on the ENWorld thread.

I may go into their Wiki pages and add a category, then request that they put them up there.

However, I seem to be one of the most relaxed GMs in regards to posting rate (maybe after IVV ). Probably what I'll do is end up putting in a caveat that if you haven't posted after 24 hours you _run the risk_ of me posting for you, and if you have a general guideline for the way you want your character to act in those cases you should let me know.

Satin Knights gave me very detailed choices related to the specific battle and what might occur - that seems like a lot of trouble. Pretty much posting two or three actions for every one, and putting in enough detail for another person to get it. jackslate just said "At this level, he'll only cast one spell per combat, then he'll find other ways to attack." This is more general and doesn't depend on him keeping it updated as much.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Great job folks.  I've moved little Rock of Horrors over to the finished section on the wiki and I award GlassEye his 3.92 DMC.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, AF, and thanks for the response, Mowgli.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC:

OK, this is the end of my first adventure, so let me make sure I understand what we need to do from here:
1)  We each get 1205.5 gold as a share of the loot.  Presumably, if we want one of the items and it is less than 1205.5, we confirm that no one else wants it and keep it.  Yes?  The only item Garnet wants is the parchment, which is a plot hook with no actual cash value.

2)  Those with sufficient XP level up, posting changes in the wiki and requesting review in the LPF Character Submission thread.

3)  Those interested in purchasing magic items use the Mystic Pearl thread with appropriate die rolls.

4)  Characters enter the Dunn Wright Inn, where they will have a chance encounter that will change the course of their life forever.  Again.

These do not necessarily have to happen in the order above, and can proceed in parallel.

Have I missed anything?

Also, GE, Garnet is dying to follow up on that parchment, so feel free to use her as part of the plot hook for the next game (and I'll be jockeying for a seat, of course!).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC: All correct, except that character level ups have a different discussion thread for requests. I don't have a link right off hand, but it should be on the first page as I just approved Iosef Tellus' level up to second.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2011)

As of right now, the parchment is an open plot hook so any DM can use it if they want.  I do have plans for it (I've been entranced with the idea of a Dwarven crusade since the beginning but thought I should start out with simpler ideas) but nothing on paper so if someone is faster than me they are welcome to use it.  I'll just come up with something else.

When I do get ready, characters from this adventure will have dibs, then any dwarven characters after that.  Only then would it be open to others so, if you want in, there will be a place for you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

does anyone else want the bracers?if not, i do.

note to self
[sblock=plans]
if no one contests the bracers, then he will travel to the mystic pearl and attempt to purchase Jump and exped. retreat.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC: Pari doesn't want them, SD.  GlassEye, doesn't sound like you have a timeframe set for your Dwarven crusade - if Pari's not off galivanting somewhere else when you're ready to kick it off I'd be interested.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

I plan on waiting until 4 pm tomorrow before finalizing ownership.

[aside] At Mowgli : are you gunna be able to play in my homebrew game I am starting? [/aside]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm getting ready to add unclaimed gear to the Mystic Pearl.  The only thing I've seen anyone claim is the Bracers of Armor +1.  No one wants the potions?  Ioun Torch?  Anything else?

Note: the 1205.5 gp does not include the time-based gold you earned for your time in LRoH.
Note: Consumables found and used during the adventure I counted from the treasure as a whole and not against any one individual's share since their use benefited the party as a whole.
Note: I updated everyone's Adventure Log.  Level ups you'll have to take care of yourself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

Pari will take the CLW potions and the Tanglefoot bags as part of his share. If no one else wants the goodberries he'll take them as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

green colored tourch light from a stone circling your head. leaves hand free  75 gp.

if no claimers, Heinrich will claim that too.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 4, 2011)

Garnet looks distrustfully at the assorted berries, and seems relieved when the gnome takes possession of them.

OOC:  Garnet will pass on the berries for RP reasons.  None of the other treasure appeals.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies.  You'll need to edit the amount of gold received since I added the full value in your Adventure Logs.  I have it down as the bracers and ioun torch for Heinrich, 2 CLW potions, 3 goodberry potions, & 3 tanglefoot bags for Pari, and everything else to the Pearl.  Got it.  And again, thanks.


----------

